# Body Modification.



## webcol (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi, i have been into modification for a long time, and i just wanted to share experiences, pictures etc. I also wanted to see what other people have. 
At present i have/ done:
- 2 x industrial bars ( vertical and horizontal)
- 10 gauge conch and growing
- 2 x tragus in right ear
- 4 x dermals in eye brows
- A key tattooed behind my ear
- A flower on my Ribcage 
- A faded scarification of a key behind my other ear
- various brandings on my arm and knuckles.
- 1 suicide suspension

I have had: 
- 3x labret
-3x Normal eye brow bars
- 1 x nipple 
- 6 x dermals, wrists and ears etc
- Various lobes
-Helix
-Play piercing on various places, on arms etc.
That just a few..

Next im getting some Silicon put on the top of my hand, a scarification on my left leg and more piercing and tattoos.. Here is a few photos..


----------



## sarah_m (Sep 9, 2009)

untouchables said:


> - various brandings on my arm and knuckles.
> 
> scarification on my left leg


What are these?:shock:


----------



## webcol (Sep 9, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> What are these?:shock:



Branding, is where they use heat to place a design on the skin ( usually basic designs as they expand and loose shape easily) I use a stainless steel rod to strike brand it on. I have done it on myself and others.
Scarification where a scapal is used to cut a design into the skin. This can have more detail. Lines or large areas can be removed. The cutting is usually irritated in order to make the scar more obvious.


----------



## diprotodon (Sep 9, 2009)

I only like tattoos. that hanging from hooks business, i just cant get my head around:shock: each to there own i guess!!:|


----------



## webcol (Sep 9, 2009)

diprotodon said:


> I only like tattoos. that hanging from hooks business, i just cant get my head around:shock: each to there own i guess!!:|



Fair enough, its not for everyone. For my next tattoos i want to get some designs in a paprika red


----------



## taylor111 (Sep 9, 2009)

i have got myn lip periced and my lobes stretched to 24mm


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Sep 9, 2009)

What is ur motivation behind the hooking and hanging? Do you enjoy the thrill of the pain, or do u wanna push your body to its limits? Not poking fun just curious.


----------



## webcol (Sep 9, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> What is ur motivation behind the hooking and hanging? Do you enjoy the thrill of the pain, or do u wanna push your body to its limits? Not poking fun just curious.



Im always open to questions. 
I have wanted to do it since i was about 16. Yes i always seeing how far my body can be pushed, and how it will deal with physical and mental pain and stress.
I also love the feeling of adrenaline and endorphins, thats why i also have done skydiving


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Sep 9, 2009)

untouchables said:


> Im always open to questions.
> I have wanted to do it since i was about 16. Yes i always seeing how far my body can be pushed, and how it will deal with physical and mental pain and stress.
> I also love the feeling of adrenaline and endorphins, thats why i also have done skydiving



Do you still relate to pain in a negative way? Like most people wanna escape or avoid pain. When you feel the pain of the hooks and stuff do u enjoy it? Or do you still find it a negative experience, but push thru it anyway in an attempt to reach new limits and personal goals?


----------



## webcol (Sep 9, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> Do you still relate to pain in a negative way? Like most people wanna escape or avoid pain. When you feel the pain of the hooks and stuff do u enjoy it? Or do you still find it a negative experience, but push thru it anyway in an attempt to reach new limits and personal goals?



Personally most of the time, with anything, i hate pain. But yes it gives a great feeling of personal archievement. The energy involved in things like this is just amazing and thrilling.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Sep 9, 2009)

untouchables said:


> Personally most of the time, with anything, i hate pain. But yes it gives a great feeling of personal archievement. The energy involved in things like this is just amazing and thrilling.



Awesome thanks for the insight. Hope you achieve everything u desire


----------



## hornet (Sep 9, 2009)

very nice, currently only have labret, nipple, tongue and septum done, planning to get inked this year, deff more piercings also keen on scarification at some stage


----------



## webcol (Sep 9, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> Awesome thanks for the insight. Hope you achieve everything u desire



Thanks, Im glad i could help you understand it a little more. If you have any other questions, well feel free to ask.



hornet said:


> very nice, currently only have labret, nipple, tongue and septum done, planning to get inked this year, deff more piercings also keen on scarification at some stage



Scarification is nice, You can feel the slicing, but after you get used to it, its quite relaxing


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 9, 2009)

lol how is getting sliced relaxing? =P. ive got 2 half sleeves oriental style. ill just stick to getting needle poked =)


----------



## webcol (Sep 9, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> lol how is getting sliced relaxing? =P. ive got 2 half sleeves oriental style. ill just stick to getting needle poked =)



I find scarification and tattooing relaxing. After my body get over the initial shock and the endorphins kick in, i find it just peaceful being able to lay there, ecspecially when i get to think about the finished product. I guess also its just a nice feeling of archievment


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 9, 2009)

i understand bout the relaxing aspect of getting tattooed. thats probably why people are so addicted to it. once you get the ink bug it doesnt go away. =P wish i could get a full back tho.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 9, 2009)

untochables if you give the kids help line a call on 1800 55 1800 im shure they will be able to put you in contact with someone who can help you talk about these things


----------



## webcol (Sep 9, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> untochables if you give the kids help line a call on 1800 55 1800 im shure they will be able to put you in contact with someone who can help you talk about these things



sure i love talking to people about what im going to do next! Maybe they help me find more open minded people while im there?:lol:


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 9, 2009)

lol im open minded but by gosh, suspension from shark hooks.......


----------



## webcol (Sep 9, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> lol im open minded but by gosh, suspension from shark hooks.......



Its actually quite funny, when i tell people about my hobbies they are usually more shocked about my pets..


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 9, 2009)

lol!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 9, 2009)

Wat the hell is wrong with you!!!!!!

nah jks


----------



## Andrais (Sep 9, 2009)

hahaha,
if my parents saw wht people on this site get up too, my posting days are offically screwed  
Cool, interesting and extreme but sorry not for me


----------



## ravan (Sep 9, 2009)

nice haul you've got there untouchables 
at present ive got my industrial, tragus, 6 x on my lower ears, lip and nose... and looking to get some dermals when i have enough spare cash. how do they go on the wrist? would there be placement issues because of veins and stuff? or not?


----------



## snake_lover (Sep 9, 2009)

i luv modifications if tried to get mum and dad to let me get some stuff (peircings)done b4 i turn 18 but no sucess (by that i mean they said if u get anything done dont bother coming home cuz we wont let u in) ah well i will hav to wait


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 9, 2009)

I have always been interested in Body Mod, I would never do it my self though! I'm too scared of pain, and what it will look like in 30 years (that Teflon ad put me off ) I'll just stick with what I have.


----------



## webcol (Sep 10, 2009)

ravan said:


> nice haul you've got there untouchables
> at present ive got my industrial, tragus, 6 x on my lower ears, lip and nose... and looking to get some dermals when i have enough spare cash. how do they go on the wrist? would there be placement issues because of veins and stuff? or not?



I have had the dermals on both tops of my wrists. 
Left wrist i had them placed vertically which went well, but the other i had them horizontally and they always got caught on things, and eventully one got pulled out by my bag.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 10, 2009)

each to their own i guess, but these stretchy ear lobe thingys, i'm imagining 60 year olds with empty holes you could fit tea cups through yuk. I worked with a very attractive young lady who had these enormous spikes through her ears and i just felt it was a shame, and thought it looked awfull when she had to take them out for work 
(food industry) couldn't meet a nicer person though. As for branding ouch! I'm not sure if available in Australia but i have seen an American with laser branding that covered his entire back, it was a sun with hirogliphs surrounding it and was fairly intricate but once again not my thing.We'd be a pretty boring race if we all came outa the same mold.


----------



## vrhq08 (Sep 10, 2009)

ive had verticle labret x4
horozontal lip piercing
industrial x 2
clit hood
nipple x4 (wicked piercings!)
tounge x 3 ( have 2 in at the moment)
septum 
vampire kiss
christina
... i feel im missing a few :S

next i want to get my medusa some scarification need to find a good guy 2 do it

i love the suspension pics ive always wanted to try it as soon as i saw a pic when i was younger but im afraid im 2 chicken im 2 heavy i think lol.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 10, 2009)

untouchables said:


> I have had the dermals on both tops of my wrists.
> Left wrist i had them placed vertically which went well, but the other i had them horizontally and they always got caught on things, and eventully one got pulled out by my bag.


 

OUCH dude!! I'm getting 2 done in my neck instead of having my bar re-done (grew out sooo fast) and if they go well I'll have some incorporated (spelling) into the tattoo I plan to get some time in the future  

I'd love to get 2 more rings in my lip, but work gets in the way lol... looking at getting a nipple done (or both) 
I have an industrial in my right ear with 4 upper earings - 2 upper earings on my left ear - one lip piercing lower left and one earing in each lobe... I'd love more but, yeah work, and I'm worried that I'll start to look like a pale x-mass tree because I'm such a little person lol

Those ones through your back look weird! not eww weird, but kinda cool weird... might try it myself one day...


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 10, 2009)

And here people think us elapid catchers and keepers are crazy .......well what ever floats ya boat.....


----------



## miley_take (Sep 10, 2009)

3 in each lobe, retired nose piercing...
Got my navel done a few months back, sparked the piercing bug again haha...now have one dermal anchor under my navel to make it different, and recently acquired 3 dermal anchors on my chest. Really love the dermal anchors, I have slow healing issues but these heal so nicely!

Considering others, but leaning towards no for the reason tahnee brings up haha


----------



## sarah_m (Sep 10, 2009)

miley_take said:


> dermal anchors


What are they?
(sorry, i was very sheltered)


----------



## sarah_m (Sep 10, 2009)

untouchables said:


> , its quite relaxing


I have had clients tell me the same thing about brazilian waxing, and i dont get that either!:shock::shock::shock:
But then i'm the worlds biggest chicken!!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 10, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> What are they?
> (sorry, i was very sheltered)


 
here's a diagram... 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/dermal%20piercing%20diagram/puritycrash/dermal_montagem.jpg


----------



## webcol (Sep 10, 2009)

Branding is available in australia. The worst place i have put anchors is my eyebrows (current), it was the most painful place i have had them. During the procedure they couldn't form a pocket in the tissue, because the skull was so close to the surface. After 5 mins they got them in, but not without a decent amount of blood. - Oh and i was left with 2 black eyes
My next project is 2 silicon implants in my left hand, then a scarification on my left leg


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 10, 2009)

Each to their own, as long as no one else gets hurt I guess, but definitely not for me. 

All the best with your endeavours though Dude.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 10, 2009)

untouchables...... how did they do your scarification? where do you get it done in australia? also have u had branding??

i have had 2 tongue bars, my nipple, prince albert (penis) and dermal anchors in my neck.

unfortunately due to work i can only get ones that i can cover easily  would love to have more tho


----------



## kupper (Sep 10, 2009)

Your a cracker jay lol penis peircings lol

how much more painful is the dermals over normal peircings ?


----------



## webcol (Sep 10, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> untouchables...... how did they do your scarification? where do you get it done in australia? also have u had branding??
> 
> i have had 2 tongue bars, my nipple, prince albert (penis) and dermal anchors in my neck.
> 
> unfortunately due to work i can only get ones that i can cover easily  would love to have more tho



With my scarification they transfered the design onto my skin ( same as tattoo) then using a scalpel they remove the skin. With lines etc they remove small sections, but with larger areas they remove the whole top layer. there are various place that will do it, you just need to enquire with your local piercer. In my area i have 3 piercers that do it. 
Yes i have done branding. On my arms, and knuckles. I have done it for others on arms and knees also
If your looking into getting things that you can cover i would recommend having a look into silicon implants. Or just get a few more dermals in hidden areas


----------



## webcol (Sep 10, 2009)

kupper said:


> Your a cracker jay lol penis peircings lol
> 
> how much more painful is the dermals over normal peircings ?



Depends on the placement, Dermal procedure, and how good the piercer is. 
usually areas with less nerves and more fatty tissue is relativly painless such as on wrists or neck. However as they are put in more sensitive places such as eyebrows, or under the eye.
Dermal anchors are good because they can be place almost anywhere, however unfortunalty they are not very permanent as they a prone to rejection, like any surface piercing


----------



## kupper (Sep 10, 2009)

Removal is always due to rejection ?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 10, 2009)

untouchables said:


> Dermal anchors are good because they can be place almost anywhere, however unfortunalty they are not very permanent as they a prone to rejection, like any surface piercing


 

Aww so if I get ones in my neck, they're likely to grow out just as fast as my bar did? 
I don't think the bar rejected... it never went coloured ot infected... I took it out when I would have needed the bar replaced a second time cause the holes were getting closer together and the bar was getting closer to the surface...


----------



## Tristan (Sep 10, 2009)

i have my left ear and left eye borrow pierced and a tattoo on my left shoulder, i'm less interested in piercing tho and more interested in tattoos now. 

and to add a bit more to the explanation of why in regards to the feeling of it. 

biologically pain causes the body to release endorphins that make you feel happy same as exercise or chocolate, but the amount and effects of the endorphin release is different for every one.

myself for example have been skydiving, it was fun but i did not get an endorphin rush from it, and my piercings did not give me one either however when i go for a big pushbike ride i get one and when i got my tattoo done i also got one. 

it's different effects for every one, but i do know tattooing is known to be rather addictive for this very reason and it's partly why most people have more than one tattoo (every one i know who got a tattoo felt the desire to get another one) personally i resisted this desire to make sure my next design is like my first one something meaning full and not something ill regret later 

Endorphins = happy  any one who wants to know a bit more check Endorphin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for a start and if you like Endorphins you might find Dopamine interesting too Dopamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 10, 2009)

kupper said:


> Your a cracker jay lol penis peircings lol
> 
> how much more painful is the dermals over normal peircings ?



im serious Kupper! ill show you sometime lol. 

in my opinion my dermals were alot less painful than my penis and my nipple ! they both killed ! i could easily sit through 3 dermal anchors. if they go in easy they are a piece of cake!


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 10, 2009)

i have had my dermal anchors for over 2 years. 2 got ripped out at different times by friends bracelets !!!! but i still have the other two ! they are still looking great. ill replace the others wen i have the money.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 10, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> im serious Kupper! ill show you sometime lol.
> 
> in my opinion my dermals were alot less painful than my penis and my nipple ! they both killed ! i could easily sit through 3 dermal anchors. if they go in easy they are a piece of cake!


 so Jay you got a princey hey


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes redbelly. Iv got a prince albert. Currently stretched to 5mm which is a 2 guage in piercing sizes. I don't think I'll stretch it anymore. I also wanna get a scrotal ladder done. But again....... All comes down to money


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 10, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Yes redbelly. Iv got a prince albert. Currently stretched to 5mm which is a 2 guage in piercing sizes. I don't think I'll stretch it anymore. I also wanna get a scrotal ladder done. But again....... All comes down to money


 wow its like another language a "scrotal ladder"...I am sure at this very moment you have succeeded in making many a male APS user eyes water and cross their legs at just the thought of it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 10, 2009)

Pics!


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 10, 2009)

No pics! Hahha

I think I'll just stick to my tattoos thanks lol


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 10, 2009)

yes pics... cause I don't believe him...


----------



## kupper (Sep 10, 2009)

I had the skin on the base of my penis where the scrotum starts peirced but had to take it out because woman complained , 
I will take you up o. That offer jay as I have always wondered how exactly they put that peircing through


----------



## kupper (Sep 10, 2009)

Scrap that just googled it are you mad jay ? Surely it has to be taken out all the time ?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 10, 2009)

iv got one industrial bar,lip,tongue,tat.
Got a massive scar up me arm too might as well call it scarification =p


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone here do their own peircing?

I've done all my upper ears with a good ole sewwing deedle and alcohol wipes... except for one, my first one when I was like 15 or 16 was done with a gun... never again took FOREVER to heal... lip and neck I had done professionally, lobes were done when I was a bub...


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have 6 piercings, labret helix and two lobes, i did my second lobe my self, that was fine, then i tried my nose, i passed out on the bathroom floor  i think i got to adrenalin-ee


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 10, 2009)

My nose got modified once....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 10, 2009)

pic isn't showing


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah something to do with facebook not letting me link the picture... soz Tahnee


----------



## smacktart (Sep 10, 2009)

Man that stuff is crazy my mate has scarification on his back looks pretty nuts


----------



## smacktart (Sep 10, 2009)

Whats the industrial bar????


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 10, 2009)

smacktart said:


> Whats the industrial bar????


 

this is an industrial...

http://www.quizilla.com/user_images/P/Punkchic32/1044228683_industrial.jpg


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 10, 2009)

:shock: Lewy some of that stuff is ridiculous!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 10, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> :shock: Lewy some of that stuff is ridiculous!!!


 ridiculous is an understatement ......self mutilation at its peak more like :shock:..........


----------



## kupper (Sep 10, 2009)

That's out of control


----------



## Lewy (Sep 10, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> ridiculous is an understatement ......self mutilation at its peak more like :shock:..........


 

LOL I new you would all like it hahahahaaa 

But I do agree some people are just nuts and take it to far way to farrrr


----------



## ashisnothereman (Sep 10, 2009)

why would you hang yourself from hooks?

no..


----------



## webcol (Sep 10, 2009)

Ive done Diy Surface piercings along my arm, and i have done my lobes when i was bored. Next week i will be getting a scarification on my leg and maybe the implants


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 10, 2009)

dude when are you getting the real stuff done 
as a nudist i remember my daughter swimming across the pool at a resort and stareing at a man with a prince albert , he was really cool and told her what it was and she later asked me if i wanted one 
um NO 
it was a serious gauge metal and i wondered how the toilet happened ? but no i think if you want to get this stuff its ok my wife and i are a select few nudists that have no tats piercings [ the wifes ears excluded] or scars and its always fun to look and talk about with the kids8)


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Just so you know borntobnude...... When u pee it can be messy...... Alot of caution and control is needed lol


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 10, 2009)

My favorite past-time is having someone repeatedly kick me in the nuts...I honestly love it! Anyone else share this joy?  :lol: ......it's different I know...I don't expect anyone else to understand


----------



## phatt01 (Sep 10, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> My favorite past-time is having someone repeatedly kick me in the nuts...I honestly love it! Anyone else share this joy?  :lol: ......it's different I know...I don't expect anyone else to understand


I'm with you to Moose, its just something differant, I have found people dont understand it too. Thought i might try the greasy pollow pole and barbed wire trick soon too, dont mind the odd bit off pain, NOT!!!!
I'll just stick to the tats for me!


----------



## poguebono (Sep 10, 2009)

I have 5 piercings in each ear, nose ring, tongue frenulum, vertical clitoral hood and chest dermal anchor. Have retired: tongue ring, labret, 2nd nose ring, belly button and nipple bars.
I have 6 tattoos (so far!) - dragon on my hip, butterfly across my lower back, faerie on my left forearm, gecko on the back of my neck, Pegasus between my shoulders and Faerie wings which cover my back.


----------



## smacktart (Sep 10, 2009)

Yer same mate brett does DIY piercings all up his arms and through his checks and even did his knob i couldnt watch


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 11, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> yes pics... cause I don't believe him...



TM...... i dont wanna get an infraction! i can take pics of the ring and post them.... but no pics of it in lol


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 11, 2009)

kupper said:


> Scrap that just googled it are you mad jay ? Surely it has to be taken out all the time ?



taken out all the time? why?


----------



## craig.a.c (Sep 11, 2009)

I have got 2 tats, one on my arm and another on my chest. Would love to get some more done, but it all comes down to money.
My left nipple pierced. When they grabed my nipple with a clamp to pierce it, it hurt more then the actual piercing, talk about a nipple cripple from hell.


----------



## craig.a.c (Sep 11, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Here is a link to some pretty Strange and horrible body modification there is 20 pages LOL
> 
> Warning some pics are very graphic and not suited to kiddy's



Some of those pics are just wrong. Couldn't stop though, curiosity got the better of me, had to look through all 20 pages.


----------



## Ishah (Sep 11, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> Some of those pics are just wrong. Couldn't stop though, curiosity got the better of me, had to look through all 20 pages.


 
Same... and Farrrrrrrrr OUT!!! Who the why the hell would you cut it in half!?!?!?!?! Those were the ones that boggled my mind the most!!! And how the hell would he pee?! Or even please himself? Or err yeh... Spose DP wouldn't be out of the question then? :? :? Beads, and a couple of piercings are ok I spose, but scrotal stretching, saline injections and splitting??? Dear LORD Lewy!!! How the hell did you come across that site? about 5% were PG... lol

Really liked the chicks tattoo's where she had like roses and stuff on her chest and belly...? can't remember exactly, it was about 15pages ago lol.

Haha I swear if I were a cat, curiosity would have killed me by now! LMAO....

Untouchables, what do you do with the suspension piercing when you arent errr.... suspended??? do you have like massive rings or bars to put in there instead when you arent suspended by hooks?

I have right bottom lip, upper left ear, 2 in each lobe, and a belly bar... Contemplating getting my nose pierced on the left and maybe multiple tongue piercings (still iffy about the tongue piercings though)...And possibly right industrial... I swear I should never have got my lip done!!! Its fired up the piercing bug again lol. Hate to see what I'm like when I get my first tatt later in the year! :shock:


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 11, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> Some of those pics are just wrong. Couldn't stop though, curiosity got the better of me, had to look through all 20 pages.


 ar craig as did I ..even after I was feeling my gut turning over ,my eyes were glued ..beats any hollywood house of horror....tell me one thing though ...for those that like to experiment in this type of thing ....what pleasure would you get ,by beating your meat flat and nailing it to a board ?:shock:...I mean some of those wangs dont even look like one anymore ,its just a mutilated mass ...and just what I always wanted to try as a woman ..a bunch of asparagus sticking out of my date ,whilst my girly bits are hacked at stuck with needles and even sewn together ..yeah bring it on .....


----------



## webcol (Sep 11, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Same... and Farrrrrrrrr OUT!!! Who the why the hell would you cut it in half!?!?!?!?! Those were the ones that boggled my mind the most!!! And how the hell would he pee?! Or even please himself? Or err yeh... Spose DP wouldn't be out of the question then? :? :? Beads, and a couple of piercings are ok I spose, but scrotal stretching, saline injections and splitting??? Dear LORD Lewy!!! How the hell did you come across that site? about 5% were PG... lol
> 
> Really liked the chicks tattoo's where she had like roses and stuff on her chest and belly...? can't remember exactly, it was about 15pages ago lol.
> 
> ...



After the suspension is over the hooks are removed and the pierced area is massaged to remove pockets of air created under the skin, which is usually quite bloody.
As for Bmezine its like the body modifications form of Aps in a way, most enthusiast now about it


----------



## JasonL (Sep 11, 2009)

I got sunburnt once??? does that count? I don't even wear my wedding ring or a watch, so getting any part of my body pierced is a long way off.... maybe I stopped smoking pot to soon?


----------



## Stewydead (Sep 11, 2009)

untouchables - who did your suspension, was it Hack(jake from sacred art)


----------



## webcol (Sep 11, 2009)

Stewydead said:


> untouchables - who did your suspension, was it Hack(jake from sacred art)



Correct, I have been annoying jake to do it for years.


----------



## Stewydead (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah sweet, we got him up to the sunnycoast last year to give us hand, with one of our events.


----------



## ravan (Sep 11, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> .what pleasure would you get ,by beating your meat flat and nailing it to a board ?:shock:...I mean some of those wangs dont even look like one anymore ,its just a mutilated mass ..



i was tempted to have a look at the link.... but because of this, im going to stay away lol. 
unless my curiosity gets the better of me >.>


----------



## Ishah (Sep 11, 2009)

untouchables said:


> After the suspension is over the hooks are removed and the pierced area is massaged to remove pockets of air created under the skin, which is usually quite bloody.
> As for Bmezine its like the body modifications form of Aps in a way, most enthusiast now about it


 

So the holes don't close up? :? Sorry, I was pretty sheltered and dont understand how it works lol.


----------



## Stewydead (Sep 11, 2009)

the hole close up but you do get scar tissue from the exit and entry wounds


----------



## Ishah (Sep 11, 2009)

So you really only get it done once for a day? Or And go back and get it re-done every weekend or whenever you get the urge for the rush again? :?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 11, 2009)

Body modification is for those who don't already have the perfect body


----------



## ajdixon (Sep 11, 2009)

how do people who have dermals find them? i had one in my lower back in my tattoo and it never really healed properly. i had it for 2 years and eventually i ended up pulling it out, as it never sat flat to my back. got quite annoying. 

i have 12 piercings all up. used to have 14, but i took my lip and dermal ones out. and 3 tattoos. they're definately addictive. especially piercings.


----------



## miley_take (Sep 11, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Body modification is for those who don't already have the perfect body



I find this comment extremely judgmental and very offensive. We're here to talk about it, not put everyone down. Sheesh. If you've got nothing to put forward, don't say it.



ajdixon said:


> how do people who have dermals find them? i had one in my lower back in my tattoo and it never really healed properly. i had it for 2 years and eventually i ended up pulling it out, as it never sat flat to my back. got quite annoying.
> 
> i have 12 piercings all up. used to have 14, but i took my lip and dermal ones out. and 3 tattoos. they're definately addictive. especially piercings.



I find mine good, they all sit flat (with the exception of one, but it's sinking in with taping it down) They've been the easiest things to heal


----------



## webcol (Sep 11, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Body modification is for those who don't already have the perfect body



I doubt anyone has a perfect body! Im quite happy with my body...
Other forms of more common body modification, that may be more appropriate to what your talking about may include shaving/ waxing hair, Plastic surgery, make up etc etc


----------



## webcol (Sep 11, 2009)

Ishah said:


> So you really only get it done once for a day? Or And go back and get it re-done every weekend or whenever you get the urge for the rush again? :?




Yes it is only temporary, when i did it i had very little scar tissue, if not none




ajdixon said:


> how do people who have dermals find them? i had one in my lower back in my tattoo and it never really healed properly. i had it for 2 years and eventually i ended up pulling it out, as it never sat flat to my back. got quite annoying.
> 
> i have 12 piercings all up. used to have 14, but i took my lip and dermal ones out. and 3 tattoos. they're definately addictive. especially piercings.



Yeah dermals can be like that, i have had a few like that


----------



## webcol (Sep 11, 2009)

Tomorrow after work i may or may not be getting some implants, so if i do i will post some pics


----------



## GTsteve (Sep 11, 2009)

:shock: I am forever scarred after opening that link.....


----------



## webcol (Sep 11, 2009)

GTsteve said:


> :shock: I am forever scarred after opening that link.....



lol, i look at that site everyday. I am always waiting for updates


----------



## PhilK (Sep 11, 2009)

miley_take said:


> I find this comment extremely judgmental and very offensive. We're here to talk about it, not put everyone down. Sheesh. If you've got nothing to put forward, don't say it



Chill out mate it was just a joke 

Very interesting thread though


----------



## GTsteve (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL I am still looking! I am fascinated and repulsed but haven't decided which is the stronger feeling yet! I don't ever want my johnson cut in half though.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 11, 2009)

OK, does anyone know where i can get my tongue frenulum cut??


----------



## webcol (Sep 11, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> OK, does anyone know where i can get my tongue frenulum cut??



I do but in is in either newy or sydney. Are you doing it just because, or are you doing it so you can get your tongue pierced
Just sent you a Pm


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 11, 2009)

I want it done becuase i have a very tight frenum, its basically attatched to the tip of my tongue so my tongue is short. i used to have my tongue pierced and it was annoying cos the bottom wasnt centrally placed, but either side of the frenum. its just really annoying having a tongue that you cant poke out lol


----------



## Jumala (Sep 12, 2009)

tats more than additional piercings. Ink is addictive. Last one hardly hurt at all - underside of wrist ..... yep I'm a freak - girlfriend said so when she was watching it get done! Now just have to think about how much it will cost to get the one of Children of Lilith from Alchemy Gothic down my side ......... me thinks a LOT!  Several hours and sessions on the table eek!


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i started getting tattooed in 97' (before it became a fashion statement) with all of my tatts carrying a meaning from my past to present ( some old skinhead tatts too from running wif the lads back in the day  ) ... but i gota admit, whenever i got inked, i loved the feeling of needles running thru my skin ... i personally don't get into piercings... but to each their own... 

we are after all different...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 12, 2009)

Here we go, here's my body mod...


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 12, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Here we go, here's my body mod...


 suits you ...did it take long to get done Gordo ?I just luurve the way it accentuates your facial lines ....:lol::lol::lol::lol:..............


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 12, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> suits you ...did it take long to get done Gordo ?I just luurve the way it accentuates your facial lines ....:lol::lol::lol::lol:..............



It seems a great many girls luuurved the changes i made, i never was so popular than the day i did this.

It took me all of 5 minutes to do, from the first quater in a footy game to 5 minutes in lol. Surprisingly painless.


----------



## ravan (Sep 12, 2009)

you know, at first, i had absolutely no idea there was something wrong with that picture.... 
then i went back and had a 2nd look! lol. 
me thinks i should wear my glasses more often >.<


----------



## webcol (Sep 12, 2009)

Tomorrow 4 clock, if the piercer isnt busy, then implants


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 12, 2009)

Be sure to post pics of the procedure aswell as the finish !


----------



## webcol (Sep 12, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Be sure to post pics of the procedure aswell as the finish !



I sure will, hopefully he will have time. Im getting 2 x silicon implants. One piece will be 50mm long with the other being 20mm


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 13, 2009)

my friends ex had silicon implants in his inner forearms. he had 3 rings in each arm, smallest ring near the wrist and then bigger going up his arm. they looked amazing, i couldnt stop running my fingers over them cos they felt so strange.


----------



## miley_take (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice work! Can't wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 16, 2009)

Girls get silicone breast........ You get silicone hands lol. Amazing to see the pics of the procedure, always wondered how they did it. So do you have any painkillers for that? I remember how painful my piercing was getting it stretched with a taper right after piercing......... But that is something else!


----------



## webcol (Sep 16, 2009)

miley_take said:


> Nice work! Can't wait to see the finished pics.



yeah i cant wait. you cant see much but this is it after.

I would post the videos but they are probably to big and they are very gorey.


----------



## webcol (Sep 16, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Girls get silicone breast........ You get silicone hands lol. Amazing to see the pics of the procedure, always wondered how they did it. So do you have any painkillers for that? I remember how painful my piercing was getting it stretched with a taper right after piercing......... But that is something else!



it was numbed slightly.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 16, 2009)

does cutting yourself with a pencil sharpener blade on perpuse count as scarification? and if so, it doesn't really hurt.


Will


----------



## webcol (Sep 16, 2009)

willia6 said:


> does cutting yourself with a pencil sharpener blade on perpuse count as scarification? and if so, it doesn't really hurt.
> 
> 
> Will



i guess you could count it as very minor scarification. but the real stuff is usually quite deep and involves skin removal, not just minor cuts


----------



## miley_take (Sep 16, 2009)

untouchables said:


> yeah i cant wait. you cant see much but this is it after.
> 
> I would post the videos but they are probably to big and they are very gorey.



would love to see the vids...but I'm morbid like that :lol:


----------



## webcol (Sep 16, 2009)

miley_take said:


> would love to see the vids...but I'm morbid like that :lol:



Your a bit like me then. i would put up the vids but im sure they would get deleted. maybe when my hand works more i will put them up somewhere


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 16, 2009)

OH OH definately link me the vids when you post them somewhere!


----------



## webcol (Sep 16, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> OH OH definately link me the vids when you post them somewhere!



i will. at the moment im typing wth one hand which is very hard and slow:lol:
the pictures dont do the procedure justice, the video shows so much more.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a tattoo.

oh and maybe some big percing things.
You are all mad!


----------



## method (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/v/147135939440
http://www.facebook.com/v/147149229440
http://www.facebook.com/v/147127279440


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 17, 2009)

OH MY GOD that is intense ! how much numbing did they use? cos you dont even flinch one bit ?! i cant believe how much blood, and the way it pulls on your skin when inserting the tapers lol. im sitting here chuckling to myself lol.

congrats !


----------



## webcol (Sep 17, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> OH MY GOD that is intense ! how much numbing did they use? cos you dont even flinch one bit ?! i cant believe how much blood, and the way it pulls on your skin when inserting the tapers lol. im sitting here chuckling to myself lol.
> 
> congrats !



it was very numb. it is actually quite a painless. it just felt like pressure on my hand, and it was just uncomfortable.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 17, 2009)

what anaesthetic did they use? was it an injection?


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Sep 17, 2009)

being that ive gone slow due to my job as a dental technician ive only got-
12mm lobes
2.4mm septum
and about 12 hours of tattoo work on my forearm and thigh

but thats ever expanding as i get into starting my own business


----------



## webcol (Sep 17, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> what anaesthetic did they use? was it an injection?



you cant use injections, so you just get numbing gel, then whatever you feel after that you have to put up with it


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 17, 2009)

numbing gel..... is it angel cream? or something stronger ?


----------



## webcol (Sep 17, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> numbing gel..... is it angel cream? or something stronger ?



Im not actually sure the type, i wasnt to worried about the cream that was used. I was more focused on the procedure itself.


----------



## Stewydead (Sep 17, 2009)

my hand...


----------



## potato matter (Sep 17, 2009)

weird...but strangely cool.


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 17, 2009)

Most of the stuff posted here is pretty tame.

Have a look at the true queen of body modification;

Bride of Wildenstein | The Courier-Mail


----------



## TheDarkRose (Sep 17, 2009)

could someone pm me this horric link that everyone is talking about? it got removed.....leaving me very out of the loop and curious
btw nice work untouchables and everyone else who dares to stand out.
and Jay84 a prince alfred? mate u got balls, ironic considering when you want pierced next


----------



## webcol (Sep 17, 2009)

Stewydead said:


> my hand...



Very nice, i already have my other hand planned out.


----------



## webcol (Sep 17, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Most of the stuff posted here is pretty tame.
> 
> Have a look at the true queen of body modification;
> 
> Bride of Wildenstein | The Courier-Mail



I believe that she is actually a stunt double for the alien movies... :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 18, 2009)

Stewydead said:


> my hand...



that is wicked! the scar on your upper hand, is that where it was inserted?


----------



## Stewydead (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah, i didnt treat the scar aswell as i should have.


----------



## vrhq08 (Sep 20, 2009)

was wondering if i could get some opinions on getting my jestrum pierced ( its like a verticle labret but on your top lip) not sure if i could pull it off any opinions would be great


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 20, 2009)

I think everyone is forgetting the best body mods.............fake boobs, lets see some pics girls. 

donks


----------



## vrhq08 (Sep 20, 2009)

best fake boobs ive seen


----------



## webcol (Oct 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 10, 2009)

webcol/untouchables :lol: i love all that! its fascinates me the things we can do to our bodies! love the first b&w pic! ive have a few piercings, my ears done twice, tounge, belly top and bottom, and i used to have the back of neck and down my rib cage on the right side..


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

I got my ear re-done, just gonna decide what to put in it this time, I might get spikes or something, I dont know what earrings look good on boys though.


----------



## Renagade (Oct 10, 2009)

some arm implants that my girlfriend has. she has/had some pretty cool surface peircings too.


----------



## Renagade (Oct 10, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> best fake boobs ive seen


 Err yeah... if she wasnt hairy...


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I got my ear re-done, just gonna decide what to put in it this time, I might get spikes or something, I dont know what earrings look good on boys though.



are you into anything different like strechers or something. i had it in on my ears then had a little stainless steel tunnel :lol: im extreme


----------



## j.kcustoms (Oct 10, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> best fake boobs ive seen


 just going threw this thread and this ^^ is a classic love it..:lol:


----------



## jasonryles810 (Oct 10, 2009)

webcol said:


> Yes i always seeing how far my body can be pushed, and how it will deal with physical and mental pain and stress.
> I also love the feeling of adrenaline and endorphins,


 
this i can understand, i train to, and sometimes beyond my limits, i believe pushing your body to be as fit strong fast etc as it can be to be alot more rewarding and to be honest, sensible. the pain has a reward, not just doing it for the sake of hurting myself. there is a greater good involved. thats why i can appriciate tattoos, the pain results in something visually pleasing.


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 20, 2009)

i think you and i would get along Just Fine, 
as soon as im 16 im getting tats and im getting peircings as soon as my mum lets me (or goes away for a few weeks LOL jks) 
my pic is a drawing that one of my friends drew on me, she has dont about 10 of them as i have taken photos of all of them so when i go to get tats, i can say I WANT THIS ONE, 
absolutly awesome what you do and what you have done, dont ever let anyone tell you that you shouldnt do what you do 
ITS AWESOME 

PS, i can tell im going to get drilled for my bad spelling and grammar, so please dont, i really could care less what you think,


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 20, 2009)

he he YAY, I got my Dermal Anchors done on friday night  I'll post pics sooonish (maybe next week or on the weekend)


----------



## webcol (Oct 20, 2009)

LiasisKing said:


> i think you and i would get along Just Fine,
> as soon as im 16 im getting tats and im getting peircings as soon as my mum lets me (or goes away for a few weeks LOL jks)
> my pic is a drawing that one of my friends drew on me, she has dont about 10 of them as i have taken photos of all of them so when i go to get tats, i can say I WANT THIS ONE,
> absolutly awesome what you do and what you have done, dont ever let anyone tell you that you shouldnt do what you do
> ...



Thanks mate, some advice though. 
Start saving now, it can get expensive. Or do what i did, become friends with the people who do body mod


----------



## jack1 (Oct 20, 2009)

webcol said:


> Hi, i have been into modification for a long time, and i just wanted to share experiences, pictures etc. I also wanted to see what other people have.
> At present i have/ done:
> - 2 x industrial bars ( vertical and horizontal)
> - 10 gauge conch and growing
> ...


 
uummm, i have a wristwatch aaaaannnnnddd..a necklace...


----------



## webcol (Oct 20, 2009)

jack1 said:


> uummm, i have a wristwatch aaaaannnnnddd..a necklace...



congratulations...?


----------



## anntay (Oct 20, 2009)

man no way i have a friend in Newcastle who likes that stuff mostly the hook back thing and tattoos and piercings. he is about 7 foot 2 or 3 his name is Shane C


----------



## jack1 (Oct 20, 2009)

webcol said:


> congratulations...?


 
lol


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 20, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> My favorite past-time is having someone repeatedly kick me in the nuts...I honestly love it! Anyone else share this joy?  :lol: ......it's different I know...I don't expect anyone else to understand


hey, you should try that technique in _Casino Royale_..... You know, the chair with no seat, and the big rope with a knot at the end.....

personally just one tatt (@17yo), a nose piercing (14yo) and belly button (15yo), so i havent had anything done for a long time.

i know i want to get more tatts, just waiting for them to come to me.

webcol, have you seen/do you like the tatt/scarification combos?


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey everyone I also like cows. well black and white cows and not the furry ones just the smooth ones.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## webcol (Oct 21, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> hey, you should try that technique in _Casino Royale_..... You know, the chair with no seat, and the big rope with a knot at the end.....
> 
> personally just one tatt (@17yo), a nose piercing (14yo) and belly button (15yo), so i havent had anything done for a long time.
> 
> ...



Yes i have seen a few combos, If done right they can look amazing.


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies so far - keep them coming


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 25, 2009)

Body Mod is so interesting but sometimes it jut gets plain creepy. Ever heard of the cat guy? Whiskers? Freaky. I have 8 piercings but 7 of them are in my ear and one in my belly. Used to have my lip but I kept loosing the ring so I took it out , but the hole is still there. I also had a 10ml stretcher in my left ear and 16ml in my right, but they are gone, and won't heal up properly now, though if I war the right erraings they arent so noticeable 
I want tattoos but not old enough.. and I'm scared of pain 
Yeah excuse the terrible spelling I had 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 25, 2009)

*heres a couple of mine. more mods just no pics*


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

jinxs411 said:


>



Random question - did jake do your suspension


----------



## novek (Oct 25, 2009)

one of my mates heated up a fork on a hotplate and slapped me in the back of the neck not relaxing more aggrevating then anything, also have half a sleave and my tongue peirced.....


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

novek said:


> one of my mates heated up a fork on a hotplate and slapped me in the back of the neck not relaxing more aggrevating then anything, also have half a sleave and my tongue peirced.....



i think that would aggravate me to..


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah webcol he did. down when i was in canberra. nice bloke good times.


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

jinxs411 said:


> yeah webcol he did. down when i was in canberra. nice bloke good times.



I dont know if its creepy that i know the tattoos that jake has, and can id them. I know him well - him and gav have done all my work. I wouldnt go anywhere else


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 25, 2009)

any one in cairns upto having a swing?


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 25, 2009)

What's the point in suspension? No offence. It just seems like alot of pain for no good reason?


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 25, 2009)

i picked up on an earlier post that you new him so i thought i would throw it in.
do you know any boys in canberra?


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> What's the point in suspension?



It was discussed previously in the thread. Reasons differ from person to person. 
reasons can include:
Self archievement - pushing your limits
For the experience
for the energy- adrenalin and such
Or just to show off
Just a few i could think of


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 25, 2009)

srry last post was to webcol. for me the suspension is about ****s and giggles, i like to test myself to make sure im still alive


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

jinxs411 said:


> i picked up on an earlier post that you new him so i thought i would throw it in.
> do you know any boys in canberra?



Jack smith is from canberra isnt he. I know the hack suspension team to a certain extent. I dont actually go to canberra. Just met them up here and syd


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 25, 2009)

for me its ****s and giggles. just fun to test my mental strength


----------



## novek (Oct 25, 2009)

how big is suspension 
like how many people do it and is it more popular in othere areas?


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

novek said:


> how big is suspension
> like how many people do it and is it more popular in othere areas?



In other countries it is more popular. Still a developing thing here. Mostly people that i have seen get it, either are into that scene, or know someone who is and followed


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sound painful and looks just the same. Kudos to you though.


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 25, 2009)

from my exposure to it, it seems fairly underground in aussie.


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 25, 2009)

Ah my favourite topic.

I currently only have 4 piercings which are my nipples, tongue and septum.
Retired: 3x labret, horizontal lip, bridge and sternum.

I plan on having my tongue split by the end of the year.

Other stuff I have planned: nipples done a second time facing the other direction so that the balls appear in an X pattern, 2x Horizontal clit hood piercing, Subdermal implants going vertically up my sternum and I have tattooes planned for my legs and sides.
I've also been keeping in mind a cutting/skin removal back piece but that's a maybe at this stage and will be until I've thought it through for a longer period of time.


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone got there tongue split? Being a reptile forum i though it would have been bought up by now..


----------



## Frailty (Oct 25, 2009)

i have both sides of my nose, lip, tongue, tragus, ear lobes, both nipples, belly button x 3...

i get a massive rush when i get them done, next i want a vampire bite and a tattoo

i would love to try suspension, i imagine it would be a mental challenge but feel very empowering


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Ah my favourite topic.
> 
> I currently only have 4 piercings which are my nipples, tongue and septum.
> Retired: 3x labret, horizontal lip, bridge and sternum.
> ...



LOl i just posted about tongue split..


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

Currently my new plans are to get my scarifications done ( been waiting a long time now), maybe a suspension in the holidays. And i am planning on getting some major implantation work.
Oh an of course some more piercing when i Cbf


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 25, 2009)

Heh yeah I noticed that. 

I have wanted my tongue split for around 4 years and now that I have the money (and at the end of the year enough time off work) I am gonna go ahead with it. Have already contacted somebody about it and he's keen for me to go in so he can have a look at my tongue.

I have also been tossing up the idea of ear shaping and 3x subdermal implants in the area between my thumb and forefinger on each hand, but that's a bit hard with work as I am constantly putting on gloves/taking them off and washing my hands.

I love me some body modification. Is the link that was posted earlier of Body Modification Ezine?


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 25, 2009)

dont have my tounge split but i watched my mate get/do it, with a little help. was great to see, kinda bloody and smells rank when its cortorized( wrong spelling)


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 25, 2009)

Where was that done?


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Heh yeah I noticed that.
> 
> I have wanted my tongue split for around 4 years and now that I have the money (and at the end of the year enough time off work) I am gonna go ahead with it. Have already contacted somebody about it and he's keen for me to go in so he can have a look at my tongue.
> 
> ...



Yes i think there was a BME link in there somewhere. If you get any implants on your hands allow at least a week before anythink physical again. Gloves should be fine- i got 2 6mm thick rods on my left hand, gloves still slip on. On my left hand i will be getting a disk over the holidays


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

jinxs411 said:


> dont have my tounge split but i watched my mate get/do it, with a little help. was great to see, kinda bloody and smells rank when its cortorized( wrong spelling)



The smell of the healing is pretty bad too, its been described as similar to a steak thats been left in the sun for a few weeks


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 25, 2009)

ha good steak gone bad. it was in canberra. why?


----------



## poguebono (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know anywhere in Australia where you can get Ear Pointing (Ear Pointing - BMEzine Encyclopedia) - permanent Faerie Ears - done?


----------



## webcol (Oct 25, 2009)

poguebono said:


> Does anyone know anywhere in Australia where you can get Ear Pointing (Ear Pointing - BMEzine Encyclopedia) - permanent Faerie Ears - done?



Howie does it. Lunacobra.net\
I think he is at sydney


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 26, 2009)

ok i think you need to see a shrink


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 26, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> What's the point in suspension?


it keeps your cars chassis from dragging on the road and gives a much smoother ride.


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

tonight i am stretching my conch up to 8 gauge. Fingers crossed!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dabool said:


> it keeps your cars chassis from dragging on the road and gives a much smoother ride.


 
very funny


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 13, 2009)

webcol said:


> tonight i am stretching my conch up to 8 gauge. Fingers crossed!


 
How many ml's is that?
My left ear used to be 10ml and my right ear 16ml. Hardcore I know  Poor little ears. I ended up taking them out though.

All I got now is 7 in the ears and 1 in the belly 
I want a scaffold in my right ear but ouch !

Some of you guys are nuts, how can you tolerate so much pain! You must be truly epic


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> How many ml's is that?
> My left ear used to be 10ml and my right ear 16ml. Hardcore I know  Poor little ears. I ended up taking them out though.
> 
> All I got now is 7 in the ears and 1 in the belly
> ...



Umm, doesnt seem like much, but only 3.4mm. Stretching cartliage is a different ball game compared to lobes. You can only do smaller stretches.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 13, 2009)

webcol said:


> Umm, doesnt seem like much, but only 3.4mm. Stretching cartliage is a different ball game compared to lobes. You can only do smaller stretches.


 
Ouch!
I couldn't imagine stretching cartlidge. I had a friend who stretched hers once. Looks painful 
Let us know how it goes !


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> Ouch!
> I couldn't imagine stretching cartlidge. I had a friend who stretched hers once. Looks painful
> Let us know how it goes !



will do. I have already stretched it from 14 to 10 twice. Tonight i will go to 8. then in a few months to 6


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is the picture of my dermals, it's blurry but you get the idea... (Grizzle reminded me)


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

i got 12mm ears , 3mm septum and about 12 hours of tattoo work...i had my tongue web pierced but i was drunk and it came out so im going to get it redone in a few weeks. my goal would be 3/4 inch lobes and a 6mm septum...big enough to push a glowstick through my nose lol


----------



## ravan (Nov 13, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Here is the picture of my dermals, it's blurry but you get the idea... (Grizzle reminded me)




looks cool


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm tattooed pretty much all down my left side, from my earlobe down to my left foot. Two 3/4 length sleeves, and stretched lobes to 10mm. Oh, and a monroe piercing. Pretty lame really compared to your impressive collection webcol!


----------



## webcol (Nov 13, 2009)

Ninjaette said:


> I'm tattooed pretty much all down my left side, from my earlobe down to my left foot. Two 3/4 length sleeves, and stretched lobes to 10mm. Oh, and a monroe piercing. Pretty lame really compared to your impressive collection webcol!



nah that sounds sweet! I cant wait till i got the money to become heavily tattooed

I got my conch to 8g earlier on


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL I'd say I was more like moderately-heavily tattooed. When I'm in work clothes i.e. Work shirt and long pants, you wouldn't even know that I had tattoos at all, unless I have my hair tied up and you can see the star on my earlobe and the little chinese character behind that same ear. In my line of work I can't be too heavily tattooed. They've got to be able to be covered up.
As for having the fund-age to do it all, I know what you mean.. though I have been getting tattoos since I was 19 and I'm now 31 so that's a fair while between tattoos. Though having said that, one of my best mates is one of the best tattoo artists in Australia which doesn't help as he does ALL my work now!! 
You'll get there... tattoos aren't something you should rush. I thought very long and hard about most of mine... and I LOVE them all. I had a few ugly little ones done when I was a stupid young lass, and I had them covered up about a year ago which was a long and arduous process, so I learnt the hard way about thinking about your ink carefully.

Wow 8g - nice work. It took me 6 months to stretch my lobes to 10mm and I am leaving it at that size. Any bigger and I think I would look weird. I envy people who can get away with stretching more! My bf has his lobes stretched to 15mm... but he wasn't patient enough to do it month by month.. he had his punched out at 8mm! I don't think I could endure that kind of pain!!


----------



## webcol (Nov 14, 2009)

Ninjaette said:


> LOL I'd say I was more like moderately-heavily tattooed. When I'm in work clothes i.e. Work shirt and long pants, you wouldn't even know that I had tattoos at all, unless I have my hair tied up and you can see the star on my earlobe and the little chinese character behind that same ear. In my line of work I can't be too heavily tattooed. They've got to be able to be covered up.
> As for having the fund-age to do it all, I know what you mean.. though I have been getting tattoos since I was 19 and I'm now 31 so that's a fair while between tattoos. Though having said that, one of my best mates is one of the best tattoo artists in Australia which doesn't help as he does ALL my work now!!
> You'll get there... tattoos aren't something you should rush. I thought very long and hard about most of mine... and I LOVE them all. I had a few ugly little ones done when I was a stupid young lass, and I had them covered up about a year ago which was a long and arduous process, so I learnt the hard way about thinking about your ink carefully.
> 
> Wow 8g - nice work. It took me 6 months to stretch my lobes to 10mm and I am leaving it at that size. Any bigger and I think I would look weird. I envy people who can get away with stretching more! My bf has his lobes stretched to 15mm... but he wasn't patient enough to do it month by month.. he had his punched out at 8mm! I don't think I could endure that kind of pain!!



I think i will only stretch my conch to 5 or 6 mm. I have also been thinking about getting my helix punched out at 5 to 6 mm and the second at 3 mm.


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 14, 2009)

I dont have any piercings as Im absolutely terrified of them...but I do have about 60 hours worth of tattoo work, just wish I had the cash to get more.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 14, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> I dont have any piercings as Im absolutely terrified of them...but I do have about 60 hours worth of tattoo work, just wish I had the cash to get more.


 
piercing don't hurt at all, tattoos sound heaps more painful

I had my ears pierced, but pulled them out untill like a month ago when I got my left ear re-pierced. I was gonna get a spacer, but I dont wanna look like an emo and I dont want a messed up ear so I just got some circle thing. some people pierce themselves which would hurt I reckon, my brother stuck a safety pin through his ear to do it lol, I want tats, but I gotta wait till I am 18 which sucks, gonna get some reptiles and stuff on my arms back and chest

this is my 1 piercing, I cannot get anymore because, school doesnt allow any other then your ears, mum doesnt allow any and work only allows a piercing per ear, has to be both ears so I gotta pull my one out before each shift.

and wow never noticed ears had so much detail till I macro took that pic just then :lol:


----------



## jimmymonsta (Nov 14, 2009)

I have full socks and a full chest piece inked in. 2 sub dermal implanted horns, various piercings and i do suspensions for people and make my living as a piercer.


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 15, 2009)

Socks? Wow I've been getting inked for aaages and I've never come across anyone with socks... Does this include the sole of your foot? I wanted something on my sole and was talked out of it... Socks must have been painful... the piece I had done on the top of my left foot was painful enough!!
Having your elbow tattooed is probably the worst though... Definitely NOT COOL :?



jimmymonsta said:


> I have full socks and a full chest piece inked in. 2 sub dermal implanted horns, various piercings and i do suspensions for people and make my living as a piercer.


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 15, 2009)

That would look neat... though again, it sounds painful. I've actually got a second piercing that I've stretched to about 4mm above my right 10mm piercing, which I quite like the look of.
Those of you who have stretched lobes, do you find it difficult to find interesting jewellery? I have to order all of mine from OS as I mainly wear semi-precious stone plugs and eyelets aren't really my thing (and not for work either). Wood ones stink up too quickly lol and stainless steel, titanium and mysterium are just too plain... though I suppose if you're like most guys I know with stretched lobes you only really ever wear the one set of eyelets and thats it... guess it eliminates the need for variety, jewellery wise. 



webcol said:


> I think i will only stretch my conch to 5 or 6 mm. I have also been thinking about getting my helix punched out at 5 to 6 mm and the second at 3 mm.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

wow I read the first few pages, some of you are messed up lol. I cant understand some of it, if you want to look like an orc just get a mask :lol:


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Nov 15, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> piercing don't hurt at all, tattoos sound heaps more painful
> 
> I had my ears pierced, but pulled them out untill like a month ago when I got my left ear re-pierced. I was gonna get a spacer, but I dont wanna look like an emo and I dont want a messed up ear so I just got some circle thing. some people pierce themselves which would hurt I reckon, my brother stuck a safety pin through his ear to do it lol, I want tats, but I gotta wait till I am 18 which sucks, gonna get some reptiles and stuff on my arms back and chest
> 
> ...


 


that piercing is crazy :lol:


i am planning on getting a transversal lobe soon sometime


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> that piercing is crazy :lol:
> 
> 
> i am planning on getting a transversal lobe soon sometime


 
lol I knew I would get that cause I got a ear piercing only :lol: I am proud of it lol. I just dont understand why people get so many, in my opinion the only ones that are normal in any way are ears, lip, eye brows, and nipples and belly button, the rest are just discusting in most cases. cant understand the attraction.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Nov 15, 2009)

lol i think u just generally described most of them...i cant stand eyebrows..i dunno just doesnt look right, i went out with a girl with a dermal just below her eye like a diamond tear..it was soo sexy hahaha


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Nov 15, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> lol I knew I would get that cause I got a ear piercing only :lol: I am proud of it lol. I just dont understand why people get so many, in my opinion the only ones that are normal in any way are ears, lip, eye brows, and nipples and belly button, the rest are just discusting in most cases. cant understand the attraction.





hahaha.

how about 2 eyebrow piercings?


----------



## wranga (Nov 15, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> lol I knew I would get that cause I got a ear piercing only :lol: I am proud of it lol. I just dont understand why people get so many, in my opinion the only ones that are normal in any way are ears, lip, eye brows, and nipples and belly button, the rest are just discusting in most cases. cant understand the attraction.


 come on Ryan you love them and cant wait to get more piercing where they cant be seen


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

wranga said:


> come on Ryan you love them and cant wait to get more piercing where they cant be seen


 
no if you are talking about what I think you are, hell no:lol: It would hurt big time.... just messed up why would you put yourself through that lol


----------



## webcol (Nov 15, 2009)

I have had my eye brows done 7 times...


----------



## webcol (Nov 15, 2009)

My conch that i stretched the other day, well it is hurting like a biatch! Bring back memories of the last stretch..


----------



## ravan (Nov 15, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> . some people pierce themselves which would hurt I reckon, my brother stuck a safety pin through his ear to do it lol,



yea i've pierced my own years... more than once...
and it doesnt hurt all that much


----------



## webcol (Nov 15, 2009)

ravan said:


> yea i've pierced my own years... more than once...
> and it doesnt hurt all that much



Yeah i have also pierced myself- the lobes a few times. A few surface ones along my arm..
Tried piercing my down stairs with a pin once..- emphasis on tried:lol:


----------



## ravan (Nov 15, 2009)

webcol said:


> Yeah i have also pierced myself- the lobes a few times. A few surface ones along my arm..
> Tried piercing my down stairs with a pin once..- emphasis on tried:lol:



haha, omg!
i also pierced my belly button... that didnt work out so well...


----------



## mpeel (Nov 15, 2009)

lol lovin this thread !!!!!!!!!!

ryanharvey1993 u seem to comment on everything iv read tonight good on ya  
iv got a tat of a snake above me u no what ****ing hurt like a @$%# also used to have spacers but they smelt really bad :S 
iv also got my tong, nippel, top of my ear and snake bites


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

mpeel said:


> lol lovin this thread !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ryanharvey1993 u seem to comment on everything iv read tonight good on ya
> iv got a tat of a snake above me u no what ****ing hurt like a @$%# also used to have spacers but they smelt really bad :S
> iv also got my tong, nippel, top of my ear and snake bites


 
lol thanks, I am rather bored and have been getting into a few of the threads lol.


----------



## rash (Nov 15, 2009)

haha, i did my own eyebrow years ago with a syringe ( after a "couple" of rums ), but couldnt get the bar through and went to the peircers the next day to get it done again. Then my parents cracked it big time and i took it out within 24 hrs lol. will never forget the feel and internal sound of pushing a needle slowly through my own brow :|. ahhh now its just a nipple ring and a tat. both are hidden away which is the way i like it for me. I like to have the option to cover up when needed.


----------



## mpeel (Nov 15, 2009)

yer me mum came at me with a pair of pliers when i got home wif my snake bites still hasent seen the tat i recon the cheese grater might come out if she sees that one :S


----------



## jimmymonsta (Nov 15, 2009)

from the knee to below the ankle so not really full sox at all but hmmm its not just the same to call them leg sleeves is it? howie did my horns and he is working from sydney.. he visits melbourne as well so if you would like the hook up let me know and ill organize it for you


----------



## phoebe (Nov 15, 2009)

Webcol considering you live in Newcastle I'm assuming you know Jake from Sacred Art??


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 15, 2009)

While l do like the look of facial piercings , especialy on women , l often wonder how do they go if you get in a fight ? Hopefully you all lead peacfull lives but when l was younger l often found myself in a bit of a scuffle [ of varying intesity ] and they would have complicated things . l have lots of tats but only the ear pierced .


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Nov 16, 2009)

nose ring + punch to the nose = nose stapled to back of skull hahahah


----------



## Archie (Nov 16, 2009)

yes phoebe you do know this person he was there when you were at the surpension 
im sure of it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

:lol:If you enjoy it , its definitely for you, you should try base jumping, that will kick the adrenalin in.........


----------



## aoife (Nov 16, 2009)

currently i have a monroe, tongue, bottom lip on the side, taragus (spelling), & 8 earrings. i have had my eyebrow done twice & also my belly. have has surface piercing on my arm which didn't last long but i loved it. 
my husband is a tattooist so i have a few tattoos, currently i have 13 tattoos & a half sleeve which will soon be a full sleeve. aiming to have my foot tattooed real soon too.

i love the feeling of being tattooed & pierced, also love your vertical industrial, im hanging for one.


----------



## webcol (Nov 16, 2009)

phoebe said:


> Webcol considering you live in Newcastle I'm assuming you know Jake from Sacred Art??



Yes i do know jake- have been going to sacred art for a few years now



Jungletrans said:


> While l do like the look of facial piercings , especialy on women , l often wonder how do they go if you get in a fight ? Hopefully you all lead peacfull lives but when l was younger l often found myself in a bit of a scuffle [ of varying intesity ] and they would have complicated things . l have lots of tats but only the ear pierced .



Put it this way, i dont fight at all, and hope that i dont have to



[email protected] said:


> :lol:If you enjoy it , its definitely for you, you should try base jumping, that will kick the adrenalin in.........


I would love to- i already have done sky diving, and soon hopefully bungy jumping



aoife said:


> currently i have a monroe, tongue, bottom lip on the side, taragus (spelling), & 8 earrings. i have had my eyebrow done twice & also my belly. have has surface piercing on my arm which didn't last long but i loved it.
> my husband is a tattooist so i have a few tattoos, currently i have 13 tattoos & a half sleeve which will soon be a full sleeve. aiming to have my foot tattooed real soon too.
> 
> i love the feeling of being tattooed & pierced, also love your vertical industrial, im hanging for one.



Lucky you! i would love to know a tattooist. Im going to melbourne next year, maybe i might see you down that way


----------



## miley_take (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got replacement heads for my dermal anchors. This pic is only of the center one (i have three on my chest) as the other two are inflamed still from a hospital trip (they had to be taped down for surgery and the nurses ripped the tape off them and brought them slightly closer to the surface)


----------



## aoife (Nov 16, 2009)

very pretty!! Love your necklace too!


----------



## Archie (Nov 16, 2009)

hey man how are you im not sure if you remember me you add me on my space ages ago but i have a **** load of metal in my face and is inked 
you were at the surpension when i was there filming it were you or were you not im sure of it i had the big boots on 
my my space link is *myspace.com/spike_holes* that way you can seee my pic 
and know who i am  i comment your my space the other day and if it is you did you want fotage of you hanging that day with the hack team


----------



## falconboy (Nov 16, 2009)

Far out. Some of you really need to see Dr Phil.


----------



## webcol (Nov 16, 2009)

Archie said:


> hey man how are you im not sure if you remember me you add me on my space ages ago but i have a **** load of metal in my face and is inked
> you were at the surpension when i was there filming it were you or were you not im sure of it i had the big boots on
> my my space link is *myspace.com/spike_holes* that way you can seee my pic
> and know who i am  i comment your my space the other day and if it is you did you want fotage of you hanging that day with the hack team



I was the one that gave you a lift, and we sorta got lost! Lol small world!


----------



## webcol (Nov 16, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Far out. Some of you really need to see Dr Phil.



No thanks that guy is a twat


----------



## potato matter (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm getting my eyebrow pierced!!! YAY!!! Does it hurt???


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Nov 16, 2009)

vege_head said:


> I'm getting my eyebrow pierced!!! YAY!!! Does it hurt???



first didn;t and 2nd only a tiny bit.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 16, 2009)

My tongue bar is at 10ga now. 
Going down to the Gold Coast on the 21st to have a chat with Anders about getting my tongue split.


----------



## webcol (Nov 16, 2009)

vege_head said:


> I'm getting my eyebrow pierced!!! YAY!!! Does it hurt???



These things vary from person to person. Some do some dont. I have had mine done so much, and some did some didn't


----------



## Archie (Nov 17, 2009)

and was it you other half that drove


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

Metal_Jazz said:


> My tongue bar is at 10ga now.
> Going down to the Gold Coast on the 21st to have a chat with Anders about getting my tongue split.


where is this anders and hows much will the split cost?? I love the idea of bifurcation...i think thats the word...my favorite extreme mod.


----------



## miley_take (Nov 17, 2009)

aoife said:


> very pretty!! Love your necklace too!



 Thanks, took me ages to find that pendant haha...all of the other ones looked really tacky. The three stars look awesome with it too


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 17, 2009)

willia6 said:


> does cutting yourself with a pencil sharpener blade on perpuse count as scarification? and if so, it doesn't really hurt.
> 
> 
> Will


 No, it called Emofication. :lol:


Looking sweet everyone, I had both ears done, except when I was 1 Mum took me to the chemist to get one ear done, and the guy did it wrong so they gun was stick in there, I was crying and blood was gushing everywhere, then HE STOPPED WHAT HE WAS DOING AND WALKING OFF TO SERVE ANOTHER CUSTOMER.:shock::shock:
So I have a scar from that, but I recently pierced one ear myself, and hoping to have both ears done twice, want the belly button done but I'm a real sook when it comes to pain...
I don't wanna go overboard though. 

Also Webcol, if you have the hooks in, how the heck to do walk, do you need to take a thing on wheels with you?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 17, 2009)

webcol said:


> No thanks that guy is a twat



I bet it's not a pierced one though


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 17, 2009)

ThatTyeGuy said:


> where is this anders and hows much will the split cost?? I love the idea of bifurcation...i think thats the word...my favorite extreme mod.



Anders is currently at Flesh Impressions on the Gold Coast.
The sutured version (that makes the split look more natural with the 'forks' healing more rounded) is $350, I'm unsure on the unsutured version though.


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah love tattoos…and get into some body mods…I have one sleeve almost complete both thighs and one calf and back.. 18mm loops, tongue, labret nipples and one in the old fella.


----------



## ajdixon (Nov 17, 2009)

i love piercings too. always thinking about what i can get done next. i've got 3 in each earlobe, my tragus, the top of my ear, my belly button, my nipples and downstairs. i used to have my lip pierced and a dermal piercing in my back, but i took em out. i have 3 tattoos on my back, a tribal symbol for a phoenix, a celtic tree of life (in my pic) and "born to lose, live to win" with an ace of spades on the back of my neck (woo motorhead!)


----------



## webcol (Nov 18, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> No, it called Emofication. :lol:
> 
> 
> Looking sweet everyone, I had both ears done, except when I was 1 Mum took me to the chemist to get one ear done, and the guy did it wrong so they gun was stick in there, I was crying and blood was gushing everywhere, then HE STOPPED WHAT HE WAS DOING AND WALKING OFF TO SERVE ANOTHER CUSTOMER.:shock::shock:
> ...



The hooks are only temporary.
Thats why you should say no to piercing guns!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

webcol said:


> The hooks are only temporary.
> Thats why you should say no to piercing guns!


 
I've said no to the guns since my first top ear piercing, took AGES for the swelling & soreness to go away, and over 12 months to heal completely... (random swelling & weeping)

The ones I did myself with a nice sharp sewing needle healed in half the time easily!


----------



## webcol (Nov 18, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I've said no to the guns since my first top ear piercing, took AGES for the swelling & soreness to go away, and over 12 months to heal completely... (random swelling & weeping)
> 
> The ones I did myself with a nice sharp sewing needle healed in half the time easily![/QUOTE
> I dont think guns should be used, unless maybe with the lobes( maybe?)
> The guns arnt great as they cause blunt force trauma on the tissue.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, mother took me to a hair dresser to get it :? they used one, YEARS ago it was though... and yeah, when I took the earing out to change it to a sleeper I looked at the shape of the earings tip and realised it was no F-ing wonder it bruised badly... I've heard since that using guns on cartilage can cause cracking and alot of damage to it?


----------



## ravan (Nov 18, 2009)

yea, guns are bad! not only do they do the trauma thing, there's not way they can be cleaned thoroughly like needles can, and harbour bacteria! 
I did, however, get my nose done with a gun.... i remember the hairdressers words when she said "ok, sit perfectly still, and dont suddenly rip your head backwards, that, that would be bad" -_-
and yea, my top earrings were the same when i got them done with the gun, all mound-y and gross lol.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

ravan said:


> yea, guns are bad! not only do they do the trauma thing, there's not way they can be cleaned thoroughly like needles can, and harbour bacteria!
> I did, however, get my nose done with a gun.... i remember the hairdressers words when she said "ok, sit perfectly still, and dont suddenly rip your head backwards, that, that would be bad" -_-
> and yea, my top earrings were the same when i got them done with the gun, all mound-y and gross lol.


 

Yeah nothing beats a good sewing needle  I use big 1.5-2 inch long ones... did one of mine when I was drunk once... healed in like 3 months! There was almost no bruising at all! Maybe it was the booze...


----------



## ajdixon (Nov 18, 2009)

3 months! woah, thats ages! most of mine heal in weeks. i suppose it depends where they are though. ones through my cartilage took longer. my tragus took forever! it was tempremental for about 6 months.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah it was through cartilage, and the 3 months was total heal time, I could pull on it and everything and it didn't hurt


----------



## ajdixon (Nov 18, 2009)

ah that's pretty sweet. i could never pierce myself. i'm such a chicken haha. i have no issue with other people inflicting pain on me, but i cant do it myself


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

ha ha I'm the opposite, I have panic attacks at piercists... then after it's like "actually, that didn'y hurt that much at all!"

Do it every time! it's strange lol


----------



## ajdixon (Nov 18, 2009)

i love that rush of adrenelin when you're positive it's going to hurt like hell, and then it's done and you didnt even feel it. it's awesome...... grr now i want to go out and get something else pierced! haha


----------



## ravan (Nov 18, 2009)

ajdixon said:


> 3 months! woah, thats ages! most of mine heal in weeks. i suppose it depends where they are though. ones through my cartilage took longer. my tragus took forever! it was tempremental for about 6 months.




my tragus took almost a year and a half to heal properly -_-"
it was majorly disgusting! but worth it in the end


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

ha ha this thread is giving me "the itch" curse you all! I'll tell mother you all made me do it!

Once I decide what to get done next...


----------



## ajdixon (Nov 18, 2009)

i think i want to get another dermal, but i dont know where. my last one was on my lower back, and when i wore high waisted skirts the zip would rub on it, it was so annoying! hmm i dont have many options left, i dont want to get any in my face, due to my job.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 18, 2009)

Same I want a spider bite... got one in my lip already... might do that... Job restrictions SUCK!!


----------



## miley_take (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm itching for another dermal haha...waiting for my surgical incision to heal before i do though...this one's going above my navel, instead of having the belly bar (taking the bar out, dermals look much better haha and heal better on me)


----------



## webcol (Nov 18, 2009)

ON monday im taking a design in to get done up for a scarification. Cant wait!


----------



## Archie (Nov 18, 2009)

webcol said:


> ON monday im taking a design in to get done up for a scarification. Cant wait!


 sounds awsome 
im getting my head tatooed saturday week cant wait love the pain


----------



## potato matter (Nov 18, 2009)

webcol said:


> ON monday im taking a design in to get done up for a scarification. Cant wait!


 I can do piercings, I think I could even handle tattoos, but there is not way in hell that I could handle sections of my skin being removed.:lol:


----------



## vrhq08 (Dec 10, 2009)

anyone here have venoms? thinking of getting it done tmoz becuase my tongue bar was off centre but need opinions so if u have it let me know what ya think cheers


----------



## ravan (Dec 10, 2009)

venoms?


----------



## potato matter (Dec 10, 2009)

Venoms are double tounge piercings, that look like a snakebite.


----------



## vrhq08 (Dec 10, 2009)

yay or nay?


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 10, 2009)

Know a friend who has venoms. Looks painful haha


----------



## potato matter (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't really like tongue piercings, i like eyebrow piercings etc. but not really tongue piercings, too much blood for me to handle!!!


----------



## vrhq08 (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah im worried one of my tongue piercing bled for a good 2 weeks the other 1 was fine straight away


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

I have two tongue peircings in a row? The second one was near the front and both my gf and i, when we got it done, experienced pain in the neck for about a week.


----------



## webcol (Dec 11, 2009)

Venoms are alot different to normal tongue piercings as they are through the actually muscle. While the normal piercing is only through the connecting tissue. If you can handle the pain and swelling then go for it, but i have seen some bad ones. If your worried about pain and swelling you could also just get one done at a time


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 11, 2009)

webcol said:


> Venoms are alot different to normal tongue piercings as they are through the actually muscle. While the normal piercing is only through the connecting tissue. If you can handle the pain and swelling then go for it, but i have seen some bad ones. If your worried about pain and swelling you could also just get one done at a time


 

I'm confuzzled... connecting tissue? Our tounges are made up of two muscles?


----------



## webcol (Dec 11, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I'm confuzzled... connecting tissue? Our tounges are made up of two muscles?



I think its one muscle, but the middle is more tissue rather then muscle itself


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 11, 2009)

aaahh ok... lol workmate was looking at me funny... I was poking the middle of mine


----------



## webcol (Dec 11, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> aaahh ok... lol workmate was looking at me funny... I was poking the middle of mine



:lol:


----------



## potato matter (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm stil trying to convince my mum to let me get my eyebrow pierced. She said I could, but than changed her mind.


----------



## Ersatz (Dec 11, 2009)

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"

People think its ridiculous. I think its good.

Next, I'm getting your name tattooed on my butt. Just like steve o. Friends paying for it. Stupid, but funny.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 11, 2009)

I wanna get dermal anchors done as a double row tapering down to a single rown from my neck to tail bone... but I somehow think that could end up rather disatrerous with the catching of the clothing and all, I can see them getting bruised to hell and ripped out... dunno if they could do them so clost to the spine either... 
They would look awesome with small spikes though... only when wearing backless clothing...


----------



## webcol (Dec 11, 2009)

vege_head said:


> I'm stil trying to convince my mum to let me get my eyebrow pierced. She said I could, but than changed her mind.



When i was trying to get my first piercing ( such a long time ago) i just kept annoying the parents, until they gave in


----------



## ravan (Dec 11, 2009)

vege_head said:


> I'm stil trying to convince my mum to let me get my eyebrow pierced. She said I could, but than changed her mind.



just do it 

i am really feeling the itch for more piercings...
all this talk of tongue piercings makes me want to get mine done


----------



## the-lizard-king (Dec 11, 2009)

bridge 
snake bite 
dermal horns 
and ill be happy


----------



## snakelvr (Dec 11, 2009)

Those hooks in your back look mighty painful. OUCH I don't have a very high pain thresh hold. Saying that though, I do have a piercing and a few tattoos. I think I'll just stick with that. I admire your courage.


----------



## ravan (Dec 19, 2009)

ravan said:


> just do it
> 
> i am really feeling the itch for more piercings...
> all this talk of tongue piercings makes me want to get mine done




am totally now the new owner of a shiny metal rod in my tongue lol. 
its so awesome!
<3
and now im itching for more lol.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 19, 2009)

*If I had snakes, I would get them a tattoo of a person on their shoulder*

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


If I got a tongue piercing for a snake, would I need to get two, with the forked and all that.


----------



## vrhq08 (Dec 19, 2009)

didnt end up getten the venoms slept in and couldnt be bothered making the 2 hour drive to get it done. still thinking of it but i might hold off untill i have a few days off incase it bleeds like crazy like last time... customers dont like asking questions and have the person answering drooling blood while they speak to you. i want to get 2 dermal anchors in my neck where i usta have my vampire bite... other then that i want to take out most piercings and work on some tatt designs


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have my bellybutton pierced, is that an achievement? 
I hate any kind of pain, I got my bellybutton done when I was 16 because I wanted to be awesome (yeah I know...), then I got my nose done at 17. That’s about as far as I’d ever go with piercings, I am pretty tame, I have an extremely low pain threshold and I live in fear of any type of pointy, stabby object, my vital organs practically start shutting down at the mere sight of them.
 I don’t even care for any of my peircings
 anymore, they were great when I was 17 and everyone was doing it, but now I’ve grown out of them. Getting my nose done was the single most painful experience of my life.


----------



## miley_take (Dec 19, 2009)

ravan said:


> am totally now the new owner of a shiny metal rod in my tongue lol.
> its so awesome!
> <3
> and now im itching for more lol.




haahaha I know the feeling...I'm hoping to get transverse lobe piercings done after christmas, and my 5th dermal in mid january


----------



## potato matter (Dec 19, 2009)

Can everyone please sign my petition to let me get an eyebrow piercing please!!!

help me get an eyebrow piercing!!! - Petition Spot


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Done.


----------



## MUD_666 (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah i have had a fair few piercings i used to do it back in the day but grew out of it only have my tunnels labret and nipples done i have moved on into tats instead now tats and building cars so the piercings had to go getting caught on everything


----------



## miss_aimee (Dec 21, 2009)

Oooh yay...other pierced/tattooed/modified freaks (I say freaks as a compliment! Hehe ) So far I have:
piercings: 1x industrial in my right ear
1x conch piercing in my left ear
2x 20mm stretched lobes (I've been getting the urge to go bigger )
1x medusa
1x nostril piercing
1x sternum surface piercing (I've had it about two years now...good old punch and taper! )
2x diagonal nipple piercings
2x navel piercings, 1 at the top of my navel, the other at the bottom
1x Christina piercing (google it )
tattoos:
a fairly big horseshoe/swallows/banner/cherry-blossom combination across my shoulders. It's a memorial tattoo ^_^
a large gypsy head,with a peacock feather head-dress and roses bordering the bottom on my left ribcage. She is DEFINITELY my most painful mod  but she's so pretty and worth it  I've been thinking about getting a sort of zombie version of her on the right side,but she hurt so much, it makes me verrryyy tentative. Haha. I also really want a masculine and feminine sugar skull, 1 on each foot. It's lack of money holding me back!


----------



## MUD_666 (Dec 23, 2009)

thats always the way or something better to spend the money on like snakes


----------



## Poggle (Dec 23, 2009)

christina piercing would hurt!


----------



## MUD_666 (Dec 23, 2009)

love the christina


----------



## miss_aimee (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah...it wasn't too pleasant to get, but straight after I could barely feel it  I love it. And I think I'm done with piercings now,though.I want more tattoos,and i've been thinking about some implants and scarification stuff I want done. Can anyone tell me how bad they hurt? I want flesh removal scars,not branding. The thought of smelling my flesh burning makes me queasy haha


----------



## MUD_666 (Dec 23, 2009)

i think tattos are so much better than anything else you can get some mad art work and actually tell a story or have some crazy colours instead of a scar   

finishing my sleve and starting my other arm im march YAY


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm begining to feel rather nervous about going to get pierced today... the wind up is terrible


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 2, 2010)

What are you getting Tahnee?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll tell ya when I get back if I had the balls to go through with it, lol


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 2, 2010)

come on tahnee, tell us, please 


Will


----------



## webcol (Jan 2, 2010)

I had to tear out a dermal the other day. So in a week or so i was thinking about replacing the dermal + either getting my medusa pierced or my tongue frenulum


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 2, 2010)

Yaay I get my ears done again for the second time today


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome tats and piercings guys  

Mine are pretty boring but i'm hoping to get more soon i wouldn't have a clue what all the technical terms are lol

So far i have
2x in left lobe
2x in right lobe
1x upper right ear
1x left nostril 
1x tongue 
1x naval

I used to have my left nipple done but when i fell pregnant it irritated me so i took it out 

I'm in the process of finding a suitable font so i can get my first sons name tattooed on my wrist and his DOB and DOD. After that i'll probably get my second sons name tattooed on the other wrist.

Also wanting tats of a rat, a snake and a wolf. Just figuring out where i wanna put them.

After all this talk of dermals i'm thinking of getting one of them too. The christina looks interesting also but i doubt my partner would let me


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 2, 2010)

The christina does look interesting  I've added it to my list of things to do in the not too distant future.


----------



## miss_aimee (Jan 2, 2010)

Haha I'm happy to spread the Christina love ^_^ tahneemaree,what are you getting pierced???Lonewolf, in my opinion, it doesn't matter what your partner says you can ad can't do. It's your body to do as you please with. I mean, I understand respecting someones wishes, but if anyone tells me I can't get pierced or tattooed(I get it all the time with some members of my family)i figure,how does it affect them?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 2, 2010)

I didn't go today, going tomorrow, went to ikea instead today... getting a second lip done for a spider bite... and, if I have the balls... and if my piecer does them, Nipple piercings. MAYBE! I might pass out before they get the chance... I'm one of those people who can pierce their own ears, watch while getting a needle and being stitched up... but piercists freak me the hell out, I panic and then they do it and I feel incredibly silly for freaking out cause I don't find them very painfull at all! ... lol


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jan 2, 2010)

one nipple always hurts more than the other lol trust me, but well worth it


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn, I'll have to get them done during the week now.

Why would you want your nipples pierced?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 2, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Damn, I'll have to get them done during the week now.
> 
> Why would you want your nipples pierced?




So that when I'm 60 I can attatch a chain to them and sling it behind my neck, then my boobs won't drag on the ground.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jan 2, 2010)

i find chicks that have it to be a massive turn on, 

other reasons i cant discuss on here


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jan 2, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> So that when I'm 60 I can attatch a chain to them and sling it behind my neck, then my boobs won't drag on the ground.


:lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 2, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> So that when I'm 60 I can attatch a chain to them and sling it behind my neck, then my boobs won't drag on the ground.


 I'm screwing up my face in pain just thinking about that.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 2, 2010)

Very true miss aimee! I'll have to pluck up the courage first though LOL Does it hurt much? Meaning, the actual piercing and the weeks after?

I've organised to go to a piercer with my friend in the next couple of days  Not saying what i'm getting cos my partner uses this account and i told him it was a surprise lol


----------



## webcol (Jan 2, 2010)

Christinas look great. I had my nipple pierced- Its on the re do list


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 2, 2010)

make sure you post photos


----------



## ravan (Jan 2, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> So that when I'm 60 I can attatch a chain to them and sling it behind my neck, then my boobs won't drag on the ground.



epic *******ing lol!


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> make sure you post photos


 lol


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 3, 2010)

... I did it, I had the balls after all!!! 
I now own two rather sore nipples and a spider bite


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 3, 2010)

Stupid question i know but i've never seen a spider or vampire bite.. what's the go with them?

Congrats on the sore nipples though lol i'm actually debating whether or not to re do mine now i dont plan to have any more kids. But it hurts so much lol


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 3, 2010)

spider bite is two lip piercings close together, and my nipple ones didn't hurt too much more than the lip, just have to put up with the pain longer...


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 3, 2010)

The spider bite sounds pretty kool  

It wasn't the actual piercing that hurt me it was the weeks after lol i always managed to get it stuck on clothes, plus i'm a slow healer.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 3, 2010)

My newest transverse lobe piercings...one in each ear, had them in for nearly 3 weeks now (this is week one...looks swollen there and bruised horribly because I bleed easy) I love them, but you wouldn't believe the people who don't get how they are done!  takes more to explain them almost more than my dermal anchors :lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 3, 2010)

here's my spiderbite  it's a little swollen but not too red or sore yet... The black one is the new one and the silver one was my existing one


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## webcol (Jan 3, 2010)

Tomorrow i will probably be getting a dermal and something else done- possible under the tongue


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 3, 2010)

ooh under the tounge would tear easily wouldn't it?


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 4, 2010)

hmmmmm makes me want my other nipple done with all this talk


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 4, 2010)

lol spereading the piercing itch "D


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 4, 2010)

Spreding the ouch thing in my head. Honestly i ask someone they say it hurts and the other says its nothing.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 4, 2010)

lol depends on your own response to pain


----------



## Claire (Jan 6, 2010)

im booked in to get my next tattoo tomorrow - am soooo excited and will put pics up the second i get home!!


----------



## vrhq08 (Jan 8, 2010)

i got my vampire kiss back 2day pics in a day or 2 once it has settled in... i would like to state i had this way before twilight was popular nbut had 2 take it out medical reasons so dun give me crap 

thanks Jim!


----------



## absinthe_616 (Jan 8, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> ooh under the tounge would tear easily wouldn't it?



i piercied my tongue web myself back when i was in highschool.

its alot more stonger than you would think. i had mine for ages and only dont have it now because it fell out in my sleep and i couldnt get it back in.

these are absolute shockers of photos (of myself and the quality cuz they were taken on a *****ty webcam) but this was mine:



















now that im thinknig abotu it...i actually miss it... aww


----------



## Ersatz (Jan 10, 2010)

glad to say that 3 days ago i went and got the piercing i've wanted for awhile.. the apradaavya, can't post the picture as it will break site rules..

three most answered questions from my friends.


Yes, it #%)*(#%*(ing hurt
No, they did not pierce it while erect
Yes, you can see it.
On wednesday i'm going to get my nipple repierced after getting it ripped out, at the same time i'm going to get the start of my big tattoo done, and possibly get my little one done also.. can't wait


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 10, 2010)

Nipples dont hurt ive had both done,my most painful piercing would be my tragus i had them both done in one hit,didnt wanna just get one i like it matching lol.
I thought my toungue wouldve hurt but it didnt at all,nose hurt a tad though.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 10, 2010)

ilovejordan said:


> Nipples dont hurt ive had both done,my most painful piercing would be my tragus i had them both done in one hit,didnt wanna just get one i like it matching lol.
> I thought my toungue wouldve hurt but it didnt at all,nose hurt a tad though.



Your nose one hurt? I was laughing when I got mine done


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL i did my own nose once, got almost through, got an adrenaline rush, thought it was through, took the needle out to put a stud in, tried to put it in and passed out x]


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 10, 2010)

my nose studs hurt like a cow D: or atleats they did the second time round.. lol.

going to get a 10mm tunnel tomorrow! woohoo


----------



## coz666 (Jan 10, 2010)

i did all mine myself. and now i have none. just tats left. i had peircings in the 80s. It was very rare then. now if u dont have one your the different one.


----------



## webcol (Jan 10, 2010)

ilovejordan said:


> Nipples dont hurt ive had both done,my most painful piercing would be my tragus i had them both done in one hit,didnt wanna just get one i like it matching lol.
> I thought my toungue wouldve hurt but it didnt at all,nose hurt a tad though.



I also had my tragus done twice in a row- but in the same ear


----------



## ozyshane (Jan 10, 2010)

heres a piccy of my ugly mug! i have piercings through my nose, lip, tounge, eyebrow, nipple aswell as 4 piercings through my left ear including 22 and 10mm tunnels. I have had 2 surface piercing on my collar bones and 1 at the base of me neck where the collar bones meet although these grew out. ive also got a collection of tats (about 30 and growing)


----------



## Claire (Jan 11, 2010)

my tattoo looks amaaaazing!!!! i was umming and ahhing about getting the snake incorporated but im so glad i did the detail is incredible!!!

its a snake head that starts just under my shoulderblade and winds down my side an finishes under my boob... the snake head turns into the stem of a rose vine i am in loooooooove!!!! very awkward to take pics of though - definately a two man job :?

sorry just had to come on and express my excitement


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 11, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> Your nose one hurt? I was laughing when I got mine done



Well i thought it did.After it was pierced it was fine until i had to take it out for work and put a clear retainer in it then thats when i had to get it repierced because it got sore so i had to take it out and then got it redone,all good now though


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 11, 2010)

coz666 said:


> i did all mine myself. and now i have none. just tats left. i had peircings in the 80s. It was very rare then. now if u dont have one your the different one.




I did a few of mine myself


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 11, 2010)

webcol said:


> I also had my tragus done twice in a row- but in the same ear



*** how is your tragus even big enough to have two in the one tragus?


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Jan 11, 2010)

my next tatt is gunna be a snake going from my hip up my side to just below my armpit... not looking forward to the ribs but it will be sweet once its finished.
just have to start nagging my bro (he tattoos as a hobbie)

also have other tatts:
-large butterfly on my back
-vine on foot going up my ankle
-nearly completed left sock (below the knee) 

and 10 piercings:
-ears(7)
-nose
-belly
-surface piercing in my cleavage
- had nipple but took it out


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 11, 2010)

Lonewolf said:


> Stupid question i know but i've never seen a spider or vampire bite.. what's the go with them?
> 
> Congrats on the sore nipples though lol i'm actually debating whether or not to re do mine now i dont plan to have any more kids. But it hurts so much lol



Theyre the ones with two close together then theres spider bites which is one on each side kinda thing,google it


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks lol i did google it after posting. Curiosity got the better of me.

Didn't manage to go get pierced like planned but one day soon i will.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 11, 2010)

woo. went and decided to go through with my dermals today, got two gorgeous crystals on my sternum now.

also up-sized my ear to 10mm, and got a customized industrial bar with gorgeous diamonds in it.
I feel pretty


----------



## RemoverAccount (Jan 11, 2010)

got any pics


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 11, 2010)

course ;D but i have no idea how to upload >_< lol.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jan 11, 2010)

i had ears/nose/tounge/eyebrow and lip pierced years ago but they keeped getting ripped out, now i just have my tatts-
full right arm.
3/4 left arm.
right chest. 
left ribs(hurt like hell)
little one on my shoulder blade.
and just started my full back job.


----------



## Claire (Jan 11, 2010)

right... if that worked... its my wonderful wonderful new tatt 

the little black dots are just where the scabs are flaking away (we were in a rush before my poor dad came home and found out his princess had another one of those "bloody horrible things" lol






that shows the snake in more detail... the scales will go further down so the transition from animal to plant is more natural looking 






and this is my first tatt which i started when i was 16... the colours are looking a bit **** but the guys who did it were total ********ers so will get some more shading and that on it further down the line

apologies for exposing people to my body LOL


----------



## Claire (Jan 11, 2010)

and apologies for the last pic coming out HUMUNGOUS... dunno what happened there :?


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jan 12, 2010)

looks wicked 

decided on getting a second septum piercing

and a shoulder piece for my 19th birthday


----------



## webcol (Jan 12, 2010)

ilovejordan said:


> Nipples dont hurt ive had both done,my most painful piercing would be my tragus i had them both done in one hit,didnt wanna just get one i like it matching lol.
> I thought my toungue wouldve hurt but it didnt at all,nose hurt a tad though.





Claire said:


> right... if that worked... its my wonderful wonderful new tatt
> 
> the little black dots are just where the scabs are flaking away (we were in a rush before my poor dad came home and found out his princess had another one of those "bloody horrible things" lol
> 
> ...



Awesome designs! Did you make them yourself?


----------



## Claire (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks im stoked with them 

id like to say they were but sadly no, im not really artistically inclined lol 

they are my ideas, but the artist drew them up for me


----------



## MUD_666 (Jan 12, 2010)

hmmm need more tats now   someone that rich wanna pay for the rest of mt sleves   pleaseeeeee


----------



## webcol (Jan 19, 2010)

Today i went and got my septum pierced, and had to replace a lost dermal.


----------



## jacorin (Jan 19, 2010)

hey,have u guys heard that our Miss Jodie Mackay..... a favourite pollie here in newcastle.....NOT.... has had a law passed recently thru parliament in NSW,that states......that NO child under 16 is allowed to get any type of piercings( excepting ears).tattoos and scarification- im not sure of at this time...

we found this out when my daughter(13) went to get her bellybutton pierced today (19th) and we were told that it is now illegal to do,as it is child mutilation...

talking to the piercer (Brendan) at Alien Art Tattoos at Mayfield,he now does triple the amount of fixing bad piercings and infections are now rife because the kids are going to friends and/or dodgy piercers to get what they want done

all because a 17 yr old girl had some scarification work done and it became infected...mummy got upset and sued(or tried to) the tattoo shop.....apparently Jodie jumped on the bandwagon to make some political mileage and do a look at me....see how i'm helping the community....blah blah blah


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 19, 2010)

that's stupid, scarification is MUCH diff to surface piercings... ban the tattoos and scarrifications for under 18 year olds (I thought they already WERE banned anyways) NOT the piercing...


----------



## percey39 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have got a couple of piercings i wanna get more but not sure what yet. I have a labret, septum and tongue at the moment. Im more of a tat person i have a chest throught to elbow tribal tattoo which will go up to my neck shortly, three stars on my neck and a sun on the inside of my arm. I have a back piece i wanna start soon which will start on my left hip and finish on the right side of my neck. I cant wait i just need more money lol


----------



## webcol (Jan 19, 2010)

Scarification, branding, suspensions and implants are illegal for under 18's. However piercings are with consent


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 19, 2010)

webcol said:


> Scarification, branding, suspensions and implants are illegal for under 18's. However piercings are with consent




thats what i thought.
didnt it only recently change to 18 or with parental consent? it used to be 16 wasnt it?

i know my piercer wont do it unless you bring a parent or guardian with you, or you bring in a bunch of declaration forms.

We also have a tattoo parlor, which if your under 18 requires declaration forms to be filled out.


----------



## Ersatz (Jan 19, 2010)

Tomorrow I'm getting my ampallang to finish the magic cross!


----------



## ravan (Jan 19, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting my ampallang to finish the magic cross!



good luck with that lol


----------



## webcol (Jan 19, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting my ampallang to finish the magic cross!



Cool, i have been thinking about getting a pubic piercing and then 3 dermals in my actual pubic region.


----------



## vrhq08 (Jan 20, 2010)

oh man ampalangs r good fun kudos to you for getting it i was so sad when bf removed his


----------



## Ersatz (Jan 20, 2010)

my friend ended up not coming.. so i wussed out on the ampallang due to lack of moral support.. 

i figure if i've got the apadraavya i have already been put through that level of pain (11 on the 1 - 10 scale) so ill be set with the ampallang


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 20, 2010)

This topic read like an M rated graphic novel...I am wincing at everything I see...but I think it is all o.k..you guys are not harming anyone but yourselves...and it gives people something to stare at.

I am too much of a wuss to do anything like that...Got my ear pieced in the late 70's and put a second one in early 80;s..then removed them both a few years later...only just started to wear one again about a year ago.

As to tats...I promised myself I would get an Ironman (triathlon) tat if I broke 10 hours (it was going to be a picture of the beatles yellow sub marine and a roman numeral 10 with the Ironman symbol all in a circle on the hip)...sadly blew up on the last 5 km of the run leg and could only do 10:25 so that never happened....but hey..that is sort of like this topic...you push yourself beyond a pain barrier...I just dont have the scars to prove it...but I have the motivation to do anything I like now.

I am too hirsuite for a good tat...unless I got one of Chewbacca done.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL I LOVE that you consider Chewy a good tat 
Star Wars for the win


----------



## jacorin (Jan 20, 2010)

hey web,it must be only a recent change to laws...... our piercer says he wont do bellybutton piercing even with parental consent.... its now against the law.....go figure

u could ring Alien Art tatts and talk to brendan..... he's been arguing the new laws thru the newspaper recently...apparently


----------



## webcol (Jan 21, 2010)

jacorin said:


> hey web,it must be only a recent change to laws...... our piercer says he wont do bellybutton piercing even with parental consent.... its now against the law.....go figure
> 
> u could ring Alien Art tatts and talk to brendan..... he's been arguing the new laws thru the newspaper recently...apparently



I will ask jake at sacred tomorrow what the laws are- i dont really bother finding out about them to much now as im almost 20..


----------



## percey39 (Jan 21, 2010)

just curious as to how much dermals hurt and do they heal easy as i have been thinking about getting a heap across my collar bones


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 21, 2010)

percey39 said:


> just curious as to how much dermals hurt and do they heal easy as i have been thinking about getting a heap across my collar bones


 
i too was wondering this, before i got mine done.

they really dont hurt all that much, just a slight pinch, i continued to have a conversation with my piercer throughout the ordeal xD

apparently sternum and chest areas take longer to heal, but all up its about 10 or so weeks before you can change the jewelry.

i have my sternum done, and it bled heaps during the night whilst i slept, but less than a week later, and all the blood and bruising has gone, and they are no longer ick looking lol.
my dad , who got his wrists done, had no blood after the piercing, or bruising, just slight swelling.

but it also depends on the person. One thing to note is that, dont youtube it. it looks do much worse on there, and dont look up the removal either, you'll wuss out haha. they are pretty permanent. My piercer wont remove them unless he HAS to.

/end info explosion.


----------



## percey39 (Jan 21, 2010)

ah nice as. i heal really quick i think my septum was all good in a few days no crusties at all lol. I wanna get 10 on each collar bone. How much did they cost roughly if you dont mind me asking


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 21, 2010)

most of my piercings healed up quickly too.
but these were a bugger lol, i was even more scared of rejection with these ones haha.

they cost me $80 each, but i got a discount lol, normally where i go they are $90 each.
so they definitely arent cheap. and i probably wouldnt wanna have to try and deal with 20 new piercings at once lol.


----------



## percey39 (Jan 21, 2010)

hmm i had a mate of mate say he paid 60 in melb's but wasnt sure i would think your price seems more fair considering the price of piercings in general. I would do em all at once as i hate having to make return trips especially for pain lol. i think i will do it after my next shut down finishes as i wont have to wear overalls lol.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm a really slow healer, and the three on my chest healed up nicely, and quite fast, after 5-6 weeks... The ones on my chest weren't a pinch, they HURT, but having a high pain threshold I was able to get through it. The worst was when he was pushing on my rib cage. Bleeding stopped by day 3, and bruising gone in a week


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 21, 2010)

the worst part was slipping the piercing under the skin.. that stung, 

Good luck percy, all 20 at once owwwwwch. lol
make sure you get some pics up!!


----------



## percey39 (Jan 21, 2010)

hmm better not have white sheets afterwards lol. You all are a bad influence on me i am gonna book in sooner than i was planning now hahaha


----------



## webcol (Jan 21, 2010)

percey39 said:


> just curious as to how much dermals hurt and do they heal easy as i have been thinking about getting a heap across my collar bones


I have had quite a few on both my arms and along my eye brows- arms were really easy, a few on the eyebrows hurt a bit. Healing for me is about a monthish?



jessieJEALOUSY said:


> i too was wondering this, before i got mine done.
> 
> they really dont hurt all that much, just a slight pinch, i continued to have a conversation with my piercer throughout the ordeal xD
> 
> ...


Dermals are not permanent at all, usually its the opposite. Being surface piercings there prone to rejection. 
As for removal thats really easy- i have removed my own and a few of my mates.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 21, 2010)

i know they are permanent, but they're certainly not as easy to take out as any other piercing, so i was referring to them as semi-permanent.


----------



## percey39 (Jan 21, 2010)

HMM just spoke to a piercer and was told over the collar bone is more prone to being rejected, so i might have to go just under them damn it


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 21, 2010)

not much but i got my ear stretched to 6mm today


----------



## percey39 (Jan 21, 2010)

just got a quote and was very impressed when i get time off work next month im gonna go get em all at once, cant wait should fill my pain quota for a while


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 21, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> LOL I LOVE that you consider Chewy a good tat
> Star Wars for the win



Yeah..have a soft spot for Star wars....my first custom surfboard (way back in 77) I got a guy called Jim Davidson to do a Star Wars custom spray and it featured Luke, Han, Leah and a huge Chewie on the underside ...It was the maddest board out...sold it to my brother cheap and he sold it on for 4 times the price...wont do that again.

This guy (Jim Davidson) had the best spray jobs...used to do the panel vans and that for the rev heads...speaking of art...wish more people would do that sort of thing...I guess with the price of labour these days it's just too expensive.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 21, 2010)

You a SupaNova go-er? 

Update: everything is in the final stages of healing and no hiccups at all  so happy!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 21, 2010)

Something just occured to me... I forgot to get my ears done. 

Tommorow then...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2010)

When I was 10 I had my left ear pierced.. More proof of how hardcore I am.
Although that hole in my ear is empty now.


----------



## webcol (Jan 24, 2010)

In melbourne! Any cool spots i should check out?


----------



## potato matter (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, i'm not allowed to get any piercingss what so ever. So is it true that when your 16 you don't need to get parental permission for "non-intimate" piercings?

Also, how much do tattoos hurt, some people say not that bad, others say it's really painful.


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah parents wont let me get snake bites...


----------



## ItsPixie (Jan 26, 2010)

you dont need parental permission for non-intimates if your 16. I have 7 tatts at the moment and 8 peircings, plenty more on the way though


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 26, 2010)

What do they class as intimate and nonintimate?


----------



## potato matter (Jan 26, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> What do they class as intimate and nonintimate?


 
intimate is like, penile piercings, nipple piercings etc. etc. and non intimate is eyebrow etc.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jan 26, 2010)

(Also, how much do tattoos hurt, some people say not that bad, others say it's really painful).

some hurt(my ribs killed) but others didnt - back, arms etc it comes down to your own pain threshhold.
1 might hurt on someones arm but not hurt you.
you wont know until you get one.
THE PAIN IS DEFFENTLY WORTH IT.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 26, 2010)

kkjkdt1 said:


> (Also, how much do tattoos hurt, some people say not that bad, others say it's really painful).
> 
> some hurt(my ribs killed) but others didnt - back, arms etc it comes down to your own pain threshhold.
> 1 might hurt on someones arm but not hurt you.
> ...



that's like when people ask about my dermals, it's "did it hurt?" Nooooooo it tickled :? I have a high pain threshold, so what may hurt for me, is possibly unbearable to someone else, it's impossible to tell


----------



## potato matter (Jan 26, 2010)

also, does anyone have their wrist pierced. How would that pain rate compared to the other iercings in general? Any pics???


----------



## Ersatz (Jan 26, 2010)

potato matter said:


> also, does anyone have their wrist pierced. How would that pain rate compared to the other piercings in general? Any pics???




Does not rate compared to genital piercings, they are extremely painful. Not that I know about wrist piercings, but surface piercings in general really aren't that bad from my experience.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 27, 2010)

potato matter said:


> also, does anyone have their wrist pierced. How would that pain rate compared to the other iercings in general? Any pics???




i watched two dermals get chucked into my dads wrist, he didnt flinch or anything, so id say pretty painless, its all just fleshy around there.







pretty crappy pic, i took it off my phone just after it was done lol.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

So no one can match my ear piercing? Pussy's.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 27, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> So no one can match my ear piercing? Pussy's.


 
I pierced my fingernail when I was in year 5.... 

I think I'll just stick with tattoo's


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 27, 2010)

If we weren't heading out west soon, that's what I would spend my moolah on... So keen for the half sleeve python going onto my chest! I don't know what I'm talking about so if there's a word for that, please inform me.


----------



## toximac (Jan 27, 2010)

I respect and Value Self Artistic expression...Just for me though, I feel Im always changing so prefer changeable/replaceable/non-perminant ... like piercing, makeup, paint & fashion etc..

I pass no judgement on your own body, Id say tho, at 18 I felt a whole lot diff. to who I am now at 25, and If I had of followed my friends and got a southern cross tattoo, I would of mutilated it right off with a more enormous scar to how I feel today...would of been a massive regret.


----------



## webcol (Jan 27, 2010)

potato matter said:


> also, does anyone have their wrist pierced. How would that pain rate compared to the other iercings in general? Any pics???


 
I have had both mine done, Both were almost painless. However the 2 which were horizontal to my wrist always got pulled on objects and eventully were fully yanked out


----------



## potato matter (Jan 27, 2010)

So where do all the novocastrians get their piercings done at???


----------



## webcol (Jan 28, 2010)

Sacred art!


----------



## potato matter (Jan 28, 2010)

Great. When I turn 16 in April I shall go there. Do they require appointments?


----------



## webcol (Jan 28, 2010)

potato matter said:


> Great. When I turn 16 in April I shall go there. Do they require appointments?



Not really, just rock up


----------



## miley_take (Jan 28, 2010)

This is in another thread, but here's a half decent pic of all three dermals


----------



## webcol (Jan 31, 2010)

When i get paid on thursday i will probably stretch my conch to 6g


----------



## potato matter (Jan 31, 2010)

just looked at the sacred art myspace page. apparently they "don't pierce under 18's regardless of any lenient local legislation without parental permission". Does anyone know any other places I could g to get pierced without parental permission at 16?


----------



## Ersatz (Jan 31, 2010)

You can go to Off Ya Tree in the city (sydney).

They will do most piercings without parent permission if you have photo ID that shows you are over 16, this ofcourse excludes genital and nipple piercings - i am pretty sure


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 31, 2010)

potato matter said:


> also, does anyone have their wrist pierced. How would that pain rate compared to the other iercings in general? Any pics???




I have a friend who has both her wrists pierced,I dont see the point,apparently it didny hurt though.


----------



## Cellini (Jan 31, 2010)

> just looked at the sacred art myspace page. apparently they "don't pierce under 18's regardless of any lenient local legislation without parental permission". Does anyone know any other places I could g to get pierced without parental permission at 16?/QUOTE]
> 
> Theres a doctors surgery in Blacksmiths where I get my piercings done, shes (Judy) really good, havn't been in a while but shes still there as far as I know.


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 31, 2010)

potato matter said:


> also, does anyone have their wrist pierced. How would that pain rate compared to the other iercings in general? Any pics???




I have a friend who has both her wrists pierced,I dont see the point,apparently it didnt hurt though.


----------



## webcol (Feb 1, 2010)

potato matter said:


> just looked at the sacred art myspace page. apparently they "don't pierce under 18's regardless of any lenient local legislation without parental permission". Does anyone know any other places I could g to get pierced without parental permission at 16?



They usually do, if you want one day i could take you in and that might help.


----------



## potato matter (Feb 7, 2010)

My mum has finally aggreed to let me get a piercing! If I can get the money together, i'll be getting both my wrists and my eyebrow done.


----------



## bluereptile (Feb 7, 2010)

getting the left side of my lip done today


----------



## webcol (Feb 25, 2010)

Conch is almost at 6g...
Almost there, but very painful


----------



## TahneeMaree (Feb 25, 2010)

ouch... I've been pondering a conch, or the one where they punch a hole in the flat inner area of cartilage... not entirely sure though


----------



## webcol (Feb 25, 2010)

Punching cartlidge is brutal. Im pondering getting my helix punched but its brutal. They punch it out, then stretch it a size up straight away - to plug the blood flow


----------



## cris (Feb 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any scarifaction or cool looking stuff burnt into them? I had a quick look through this thread and didnt notice any of this type of stuff?


----------



## webcol (Feb 25, 2010)

cris said:


> Does anyone have any scarifaction or cool looking stuff burnt into them? I had a quick look through this thread and didnt notice any of this type of stuff?



The key hole scarification behind my ear was done by Wayde dunn at sydney.
The knuckles is a mixture of Diy Branding and Scarification.
The fore arm was just a diy branding i did a few months ago.
I have done a bunch of other stuff on me and others


----------



## jacorin (Feb 26, 2010)

web...thats just naaaasty lol


----------



## webcol (Feb 27, 2010)

jacorin said:


> web...thats just naaaasty lol



Lol. Got my conch to 6g now- hurts like hell and i am booked in next week to get a large scarification on my leg


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 27, 2010)

webcol said:


> The key hole scarification behind my ear was done by Wayde dunn at sydney.
> The knuckles is a mixture of Diy Branding and Scarification.
> The fore arm was just a diy branding i did a few months ago.
> I have done a bunch of other stuff on me and others




Everyone has their own views but to me thats super ****ed up :lol:. No offence but none of of them look to be anythning other than random burns and cuts. Each to there own, if you like it thats all that matters!


----------



## webcol (Feb 27, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Everyone has their own views but to me thats super ****ed up :lol:. No offence but none of of them look to be anythning other than random burns and cuts. Each to there own, if you like it thats all that matters!



Fair enough. As i explained its diy. The keyhole up close looked good, but soon faded. The rest are just random ones. i will post pics of my next project which will look more uniform and detailed


----------



## potato matter (Feb 28, 2010)

how do you do the scariication and brading yourself??? does it hurt alot???


----------



## schizmz (Feb 28, 2010)

Not as much as someone else doing it."imo".but yer of course it hurts..:?


----------



## webcol (Feb 28, 2010)

potato matter said:


> how do you do the scariication and brading yourself??? does it hurt alot???



I find its easier to get someone else to do it. Cant say if it hurts alot, as everyone has a different pain threshold.


----------



## the-lizard-king (Feb 28, 2010)

those things on your arm look like smoke burns


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone have the bumpy stuff where you cut and put ash into it? 

Im not really into this sort of stuff, but i think you should "go hard or go home" :lol:


----------



## webcol (Mar 1, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> those things on your arm look like smoke burns




Yeah true, up close it was a lot cleaner looking and smaller then cigarettes.




cris said:


> Does anyone have the bumpy stuff where you cut and put ash into it?
> 
> Im not really into this sort of stuff, but i think you should "go hard or go home" :lol:



Do you mean Scarification?
If so then what your talking about is more traditional practice- traditionally done in places like africa.
The bumpy look is keloiding (scaring) and the ash is a method of irritation to produce more obvious scarring. This is not commonly done in western society as it is not as clean then modern irritation methods and it is a good way to get serous infection.


----------



## webcol (Mar 4, 2010)

Tomorrow at ten will be getting by scarification


----------



## cris (Mar 4, 2010)

webcol said:


> Do you mean Scarification?
> If so then what your talking about is more traditional practice- traditionally done in places like africa.
> The bumpy look is keloiding (scaring) and the ash is a method of irritation to produce more obvious scarring. This is not commonly done in western society as it is not as clean then modern irritation methods and it is a good way to get serous infection.



Yeah the Australian aboringinals did (maybe still do?) it too, ash is pretty sterile since it has been burnt. There is a doco on ABC now showing the last discovered tribe in some rocket testing area and many of them have it, even the chicks.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 4, 2010)

webcol said:


> Fair enough. As i explained its diy. The keyhole up close looked good, but soon faded. The rest are just random ones. i will post pics of my next project which will look more uniform and detailed



Sorry I just realized that there is actually pattern and organization to it, couldn't see it at the time of posting, may have had a few drinks haha. If you can handle the pain then why not, guess it's not that different to a tattoo, minus the colour.


----------



## webcol (Mar 5, 2010)

Nooo! The artist is having trouble getting the scale right on my design, so i have to re book it


----------



## webcol (Mar 12, 2010)

Got kinghit the other night, my dermals in my eyebrow are munted!


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 12, 2010)

pics???


or didn't happen lol...


----------



## webcol (Mar 13, 2010)

SyKeD said:


> pics???
> 
> 
> or didn't happen lol...



Cleaned the blood away, and it was wednesday so most swelling is gone. I picked the scabs or the cut so i will have to leave you pic less.
I didnt even think bout taking pictures of it.


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 14, 2010)

Didn't Happen!!..

Booooo!!!.

haha no worries =)


----------



## aliveandkicking (Mar 14, 2010)

plenty of tatts but I took all the bits of metal out of my face some time back. The last piercing I had I did myself. I slipped with one of my hunting knives and put it through my hand


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 6, 2010)

Just finished putting the 4 black earings back into my ear after 5+ months...

http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx117/TahneeMaree/DSC_0211.jpg










not the best pics, but eh, it's late and I'm tired...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 16, 2010)

Got my hand done! 




for Grizzle and Sel who wanted to see it ASAP, lol.


----------



## webcol (Apr 16, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Got my hand done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always wanted to try that one, but with my work it wouldn't happen


----------



## Sel (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice Tahnee!!


----------



## carmen (Apr 16, 2010)

I had my hand done like that but it got ripped out! i have 3 in each ear, did have both nipples done but removed them, belly done top and bottom and hood.

Tatts, both neices names linked by a jasmine vine, a bee, a gecko, a bat flying through the sunset holding a purple rose with my sons name, a ulysses butterfly with japaneese scritp and a monarch butterfly.
want to get another fullerfly but hubby wants me to stop


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine looks pathetic next to all this other great stuff. 
But my school is getting pretty angry about me having this, so any of the cool stuff would get me expelled. :lol:


----------



## potato matter (Apr 16, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Got my hand done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG! I tried to do this yesterday! I got the needle through but it was too small for the jewelery to fit in! Next time I need to use a bigger needle!!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 16, 2010)

HA ha I thought it was a good idea to play pool after work with the workmates.... it's rather sore nows! after having the pool que shoved into my hand a few times! Ouchies. it's doing well so far though :]


----------



## briiiziii (Apr 16, 2010)

ive always been really interested in suspension but i would never know where to start looking for others that would do it and how to do it etc.
i have:
- 26mm lobes
- conch 3mm
- septum 3mm
- nose ring
- tragus
- vertical conch
- lower belly button
- 3 dermal anchors on my chest (need to get 2 replaced)
- goat and roses tattooed on my hip
- heart tattooed on the palm of my hand

ive also had my hands pierced and the webbing of my fingers and 2 surface piercings on my hips
my boyfriend has 50mm lobes too 

im just hoping to get more ink soon but ive just spend a bunch on my new little jungle python, peanut.


i love body mods, but in my opinion, they have to be done in style, or it can just look trashy.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 17, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Mine looks pathetic next to all this other great stuff.
> But my school is getting pretty angry about me having this, so any of the cool stuff would get me expelled. :lol:




Aww RS I want a second set in my lobes... but I dunno if I should do it myself (givinng mother the needle O.O) or go and have the gun...

And be patient RS when you're old enough you can get piercings and stuff too, but be responsible, we're all under restrictions of our jobs and stuff, I think I haveto either take my face ones out soon or convince my boss that he clear plastic retainers are invisible enough for me to use in the office. They're cracking down.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 17, 2010)

I wouldn't trust my mum to pierce my ears hahaha
Schools are cracking down too, our little rule books (*fifteen *pages of rules), say we're only allowed one ear piercing in the lower ear lobe. And we're not allowed to dye our hair. Or go anywhere but home after school. 
But I find rules that like to be pretty stupid, do they think having a little diamond stud is going to effect my schoolwork? I'm a straight A student for gods sakes.


I also have a question. 

Why is it that when I pierced my ears myself (grabbed the earring and shoved it through), it only hurt for a day, but when I got it done with a gun by professionals, it still hurts now after 2 weeks?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 17, 2010)

guns do damage, they tend to bruise more... they did the top of my ear with one, it reacted badly and took a full year to totally heal, ones I did myself took months. The fastest one was 2-3 months to be healed enough for me to pull on it and not bruise it by sleeping on it.


----------



## potato matter (Apr 17, 2010)

Guns are alo supposed to cause microsprays of blood and plasma. They aren't recommended even for ears.


----------



## Nagraj (Apr 17, 2010)

UK woman dies from blood poisoning after having tongue pierced as birthday treat | News.com.au


----------



## webcol (Apr 17, 2010)

Guns can never be properly sterilized because of sprays of blood etc. Also they use blunt force trauma to pierce which in most parts of the body maybe a huge problem. Ie using it on cartilage has been known to snap the cartilage..


----------



## cris (Apr 17, 2010)

webcol said:


> Guns can never be properly sterilized because of sprays of blood etc. Also they use blunt force trauma to pierce which in most parts of the body maybe a huge problem. Ie using it on cartilage has been known to snap the cartilage..



Rubbish, I cut the webbing between my thumb and forefinger with an airgun (by accident) and it was perfectly sterile :lol:

On an unrelated issue i was wondering if Varanid bites may be a possible new trend in body mods :?


----------



## potato matter (Apr 17, 2010)

oh and btw, i'm getting a surface piercing in my wrist on either this Wednesday, or this saturday. I'll post pics!!!


----------



## Inkage (Apr 17, 2010)

A guy came in the shop one time & he'd pierced his nipple with an ear piercing gun..Ha..It was messed up..Good ol ebay..Selling crap to morons..


----------



## ravan (Apr 17, 2010)

Inkage said:


> A guy came in the shop one time & he'd pierced his nipple with an ear piercing gun..Ha..It was messed up..Good ol ebay..Selling crap to morons..




ugh. 

my boyfriend knew a guy who used to work at cosmetics plus as a piercer... didnt really know what he was doing . anywho, girl came in, wanted her nipples done, but they couldnt do it because she was under 18.. but since he knew her, he was like 'well i'll do it and just write it up as having your nose done'... 
well, the guy ended up not doing it correctly and her nipple spit right up the middle. *shudders*


----------



## potato matter (Apr 21, 2010)

the guy at Sacred Art body piercing said that a wrist piercing would only last a month, so I got my eyebrow done instead.


----------



## eitak (Apr 21, 2010)

10mm strecher in each lobe
Each lobe a second time
1 x Tragus
1 x Nipple
1 x Top of belly button
1 x Bottom on belly button
1 x Nose
1 x Tongue
1 x Labret (not in anymore)
Snakebite (not in anymore)
1 x Munroe (not in anymore)
1 long bar in ear lol cant member the name (not in anymore)
1 x Upper ear (not in anymore)
1 x Bit above tragus (not in anymore)
2 x Surface piercing along underside or colar bones (not in anymore)
1 x Ear bridge (not in anymore)
3 x Tattoos


----------



## potato matter (Apr 21, 2010)

eitak said:


> 1 long bar in ear lol cant member the name (not in anymore)


 
Industrial???


----------



## eitak (Apr 21, 2010)

potato matter said:


> Industrial???



Thats the one


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 21, 2010)

potato matter said:


> the guy at Sacred Art body piercing said that a wrist piercing would only last a month, so I got my eyebrow done instead.



Try a couple of dermal anchors in the wrist instead, I'm told they last much longer. They may rip out easier though. My nape dermals get a bit of a beating and they're still going strong after 6-7 months. (my previous nape bar only lasted about 6 months)


----------



## grimace256 (Apr 21, 2010)

some people have problems...


----------



## potato matter (Apr 21, 2010)

grimace256 said:


> some people have problems...


 
Some people like piercings! And some people would think you have problems for keeping snakes.


----------



## briiiziii (Apr 21, 2010)

dermals are a far better option than surface piercings IMO
they are a single entrance piercing which means there is less tissue to heal and therefore also less chance of infection.
also, theyre great piercing but only if theyre done by a good piercer, make sure they're in deep not just sittin on the surface.
i found that much surface piercings ripped and rejected so easily and ive had my dermals for 3 years now, 2 ripped out at my own fault.

much cleaner and nicer looking than surface piercings.


----------



## eitak (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah my two surface piercings (which where about 4/5cm from entry to exit point) got sooo infected (they were GREAT for a couple months tho) I tried to get them better and wouldn't give up them now I have two big scars on my chest which are ALOT better than they used to be but still . . . only prob with dermals is when/if you ever wanna take em out *ouch*


----------



## miley_take (Apr 22, 2010)

eitak said:


> Yeah my two surface piercings (which where about 4/5cm from entry to exit point) got sooo infected (they were GREAT for a couple months tho) I tried to get them better and wouldn't give up them now I have two big scars on my chest which are ALOT better than they used to be but still . . . only prob with dermals is when/if you ever wanna take em out *ouch*



If you're prepared to get dermals, you're prepared for the eventual pain of getting them in and then getting them OUT :lol: only an idiot would get them and not consider all the pros/cons, risk and pain (and in no way am I saying you're an idiot)


----------



## miley_take (Apr 22, 2010)

grimace256 said:


> some people have problems...




Only difference between modified and un-modified individuals is the modified ones don't judge the un-modified ones for NOT being modified...


----------



## briiiziii (Apr 22, 2010)

That's exactly it. I found, however that the dermals didnt hurt any more than other piercings. It was more the pressure applied to them after they were in to get them to sit deep and in the right place that kind of hurt (a bruising pain) 

as for gettting them out, i used to have 3 on my chest, now i only have one and i feel lopsided but i keep procrastinating when it comes to putting another one in to even my self out or taking it out completely hahaha

modification is great! it's more the acceptance issue thats hard to deal with.
i've been judged for being modified and i've been judged for having snakes! 
it's all personal choice.


----------



## miley_take (Apr 22, 2010)

briiiziii said:


> That's exactly it. I found, however that the dermals didnt hurt any more than other piercings. It was more the pressure applied to them after they were in to get them to sit deep and in the right place that kind of hurt (a bruising pain)
> 
> as for gettting them out, i used to have 3 on my chest, now i only have one and i feel lopsided but i keep procrastinating when it comes to putting another one in to even my self out or taking it out completely hahaha
> 
> ...



Just curious, how long and why/when did you have to get the other two taken out of your chest? 3 out of my 4 are on my chest.


----------



## potato matter (Apr 22, 2010)

haha, well, i'm in love with my eyebrow piercing, now i'm gonna try and convince my mum to let me get my lip pierced!!!


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a "snakebite" piercing (how appropriate? and I only found out it was called that when I got it done :lol although I seem to have them a lot closer together than most snakebites, maybe about 1-1.5cm apart.
I also have a tribal design tattoo on my upper arm which I love, but I think piercings are my fave - it's all over quickly! I'd love more piercings, if I could only decide what to get next...


----------



## webcol (Apr 22, 2010)

miley_take said:


> If you're prepared to get dermals, you're prepared for the eventual pain of getting them in and then getting them OUT :lol: only an idiot would get them and not consider all the pros/cons, risk and pain (and in no way am I saying you're an idiot)



Imo i have found dermals really painless to get in and out. I even just remove them myself


----------



## briiiziii (Apr 22, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Just curious, how long and why/when did you have to get the other two taken out of your chest? 3 out of my 4 are on my chest.



Well my middle dermal was ripped out when i was folding a fuzzy woolen blanket last winter and it got caught.
My right dermal got pushed out half way when a friend gave me a very excited hug and she pushed it out pf place with the palm of her hand...so i just pulled it out after that.
Haha so only even had one removed when it played up a bit and decided to remove then put back in by my piercer. Didnt find it too painful, but it was akward!


----------



## webcol (May 9, 2010)

Got the first installment done today. Because of the amount of removal we decided to do it in 2 parts to prevent infection. I also found out im immune to blue gel, which sucked


----------



## Mudimans (May 9, 2010)

That is Awesome. That really had to hurt. Can't wait to see it when it heals over


----------



## potato matter (May 9, 2010)

Very nice!!! I'm guessing you got that done at sacred art?


----------



## potato matter (May 9, 2010)

Ok, well, I would prefer it if there were no "You are so stupid" comments with this next statement as I did it under a very hygenic situation using quite expensive, hospital grade medical equipment and they turned out quite well. Anyway, back on to the subject, I have done a small scarification of my name on my leg and a faded, not very well done, scarification of freedom in Japanese on my arm.


----------



## Megzz (May 9, 2010)

Wow a lot of these look awesome. Pity I'm too chicken **** to go for much myself


----------



## webcol (May 9, 2010)

potato matter said:


> Very nice!!! I'm guessing you got that done at sacred art?


Yep 



potato matter said:


> Ok, well, I would prefer it if there were no "You are so stupid" comments with this next statement as I did it under a very hygenic situation using quite expensive, hospital grade medical equipment and they turned out quite well. Anyway, back on to the subject, I have done a small scarification of my name on my leg and a faded, not very well done, scarification of freedom in Japanese on my arm.


 
Nothing wrong with some experimentation at home, i have plenty of diy done


----------



## bobby2 (May 10, 2010)

for the love of god man! what stoicism! though i get what you mean when you talk about the endorphins and relaxation, after we brand calves they go all silly and docile - sorry if the analogy offends.

I'm studying medieval history at the moment and i have to say, this is very reminiscent. I just wrote an essay on this guy who was executed by mock coronation where they tied him to a red hot iron throne and crowned him with a similarly red hot crown till his blood boiled. eww.


weird question, where do you get the stuff to do it from? i'm guessing it's not one of those things you pick up on ebay...


----------



## snakeman478 (May 10, 2010)

congrats webcol. that looks @#$%ING awesome. wish i had the balls to get some scarification done. i think i will just settle for getting my tongue split for now. i have researched it intensively and think im ready for it now.


----------



## Dotora (May 10, 2010)

I have three words to say,

**** That ****

Im such a pussy when it comes to pain, even though Im a nurse and I cause pain on a daily basis if anybody thinks about sticking a needle into me I freak out. I dont know why but I have always had a low pain threshold.

I do think bodymodification looks good though. Only if its done correctly.


----------



## webcol (May 10, 2010)

snakeman478 said:


> congrats webcol. that looks @#$%ING awesome. wish i had the balls to get some scarification done. i think i will just settle for getting my tongue split for now. i have researched it intensively and think im ready for it now.


 haha i dont think i could bring myself to split my tongue, and if i did i would become single..



bobby2 said:


> for the love of god man! what stoicism! though i get what you mean when you talk about the endorphins and relaxation, after we brand calves they go all silly and docile - sorry if the analogy offends.
> 
> I'm studying medieval history at the moment and i have to say, this is very reminiscent. I just wrote an essay on this guy who was executed by mock coronation where they tied him to a red hot iron throne and crowned him with a similarly red hot crown till his blood boiled. eww.
> 
> ...


 
Most people get modification artists to do it, its heaps easier and safer


----------



## Tinky (May 13, 2010)

*Sex God Upgrade*

I’m currently considering using Shane Warne hair replacement technology to give each of my nipples their own “Nipple Brow”, (patent pending)

Then I want some scarification done on my feet so that I leave leopard prints when I walk.

My coloured contact lenses are losing their shock factor, so I might have to consider surgery to become a Cyclops.

When I can source some Peacock feathers, I am going to have them imbedded around my forehead. The plumage should look quite attractive.

Has anyone encountered genetically modified pimples or Warts? Looking to have my address in brail on my *** in case I am found pants less by a blind person.

My tongue has been split, which is great and I recommend to anyone who loves spaghetti. Sometime in the next six months I want to have it split twice more, so that I can change my name to Octo-tonge, (ladies the line starts here).

Finally I am seeing an industrial upholsterer to see if he can put a sports grip on my love handles,


----------



## hypochondroac (May 17, 2010)

Tinky said:


> I’m currently considering using Shane Warne hair replacement technology to give each of my nipples their own “Nipple Brow”, (patent pending)
> 
> Then I want some scarification done on my feet so that I leave leopard prints when I walk.
> 
> ...



Almost pee'd my pants.


----------



## Gekambi (May 17, 2010)

That's a good one. You could start a one man freak show. Lol.


----------



## Tinky (May 17, 2010)

Did I mention my tail.

I wanted horns, but they only had them in a C, and you only get stared at if you have a set of double D's.

My Vulcan ears are on order, however the intergalactic freight is having some problems because of the magnetic volcano erupting on Alpha Centuri 9.

For Christmas I had a dozen small holes drilled in my nose, and can now play several lively tunes. The downside is that when you have a cold and sneeze it's like snot fireworks, (Spectacular and green).


----------



## hypochondroac (May 17, 2010)

I've got three stretchers in each ear, navel piercing, septum piercing, both cheeks pierced and am in the process of two full sleeves.


----------



## Tinky (May 18, 2010)

My wife had her knees reversed, so she now walks like and Emu. She wanted the same procedure for her elbows, but they could not find a left handed donor in time.

She also had some plumbing work done, so she now pee’s from her boobs. This does tend to create a bit of drama at the urinal. Unfortunately breast feeding is no longer an potion.

If she gets her but cheeks split, would you recommend that she goes horizontal or vertical.

She had a voice box inserted in her rectum. While she can fart Shakespeare, she has a split personality, (hey we should start a thread on personality modifications). You do not want to be in the same room when she has an argument with herself.


----------



## ravan (May 18, 2010)

potato matter said:


> Ok, well, I would prefer it if there were no "You are so stupid" comments with this next statement as I did it under a very hygenic situation using quite expensive, hospital grade medical equipment and they turned out quite well. Anyway, back on to the subject, I have done a small scarification of my name on my leg and a faded, not very well done, scarification of freedom in Japanese on my arm.



nothing wrong with a bit of experimentation!
half my piercings i did myself... some of them worked, some of them didnt... some of them healed faster then ones that i got professionally!


----------



## TahneeMaree (May 19, 2010)

Tinky said:


> My wife had her knees reversed, so she now walks like and Emu. She wanted the same procedure for her elbows, but they could not find a left handed donor in time.
> 
> She also had some plumbing work done, so she now pee’s from her boobs. This does tend to create a bit of drama at the urinal. Unfortunately breast feeding is no longer an potion.
> 
> ...


 

Pmsl, bored Tinky?


----------



## Tinky (May 19, 2010)

TM,

and Drunk.


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)

got my cheeks pierced last night getting 2-3 more dermals on thursday cant wait  
PAIN IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


View attachment 147659


----------



## potato matter (May 25, 2010)

shaye said:


> got my cheeks pierced last night getting 2-3 more dermals on thursday cant wait
> PAIN IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 147659


 
I couldn't get the attachment to work?

I am thinking about getting my cheeks pierced, but I don't think it would really suit me.


----------



## shaye (May 25, 2010)




----------



## TahneeMaree (May 27, 2010)

I'm pondering Venoms nows 

Don't know when I'll get them... but it's a new itch that needs to be scratched sometime in the near future :]


----------



## shaye (May 28, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> I'm pondering Venoms nows
> 
> Don't know when I'll get them... but it's a new itch that needs to be scratched sometime in the near future :]


 
Get them  I got 3 dermal last night I haven't been on the comp for a few days only iPhone I should upload some wen I go on next


----------



## shaye (May 29, 2010)

got the dermals done and now pic is up this was bout an hour after they were done thats why there soo red and yeh


----------



## iamheretic (Jun 22, 2010)

haven't heard anyone mention a bridge piercing ? friend did it herself, screwed up though its crooked and funny looking.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 5, 2010)

what's a bridge piercing?

Anyways, I have a dream piercing greater than any dream of getting a tattoo...

I want to get the length of my spine dermal'd at about 1.5 inch centres... from hair line to top of *** crack... does anyone know any info on these procedures? Obviously I expect them to be pretty High care in the realm of making sure clothing doesn't get caught or anything... But if I'm willing to put in the work (AND MONEY!) is there any other difficulties and drawbacks?

I can pinch the skin over my spine so I'm hoping I have enough to have it pierced...

I'm guessing I'll need between 15 and 17 dermals depending on final placement...

(so excited and hoping it can be done)


----------



## ravan (Aug 5, 2010)

bridge piercing is at the top of your noes, between your eyes (bridge of your nose) 
really bad spot for healing, and there's a good chance due to knocking it about, etc, that it'll end up healing crooked.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 5, 2010)

oh I had a piercist pierce my lip who had one of those... she did the lip crooked... should have guesses as her bridge was rather crooked o_o


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

Tats
Branding
Belly
Tongue
Lobes
Tragus
Helix 
Would like to continue the tat up my side and back, and dermals at edge of my eyes (but feel like I'm getting a bit old and professional for this one  BOO!)


----------



## mungus (Aug 6, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Got my hand done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought about getting my hand done as well......................but, couldnt decide which one to do as I use both.......................:lol:


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 6, 2010)

I've pierced myself in the nose, several through the ear-lobe, lip... also had my eyebrow done. But currently only have the navel and all up my ears... not to mention the lip piercing that caeses to heal!


----------



## webcol (Aug 6, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> what's a bridge piercing?
> 
> Anyways, I have a dream piercing greater than any dream of getting a tattoo...
> 
> ...


 
Wouldn't recommend dermals on spine, i thought about getting 4 along my spine, but various well known piercers recommended against it


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 6, 2010)

mungus said:


> Thought about getting my hand done as well......................but, couldnt decide which one to do as I use both.......................:lol:


 
lol mungus, mine lasted a little over a month, I have a pretty good healing rate and even though I kept infection away after the initial healing it grew out/rejected so fast. took a week to heal. looked really great for a week, then it got itchy and weird and for the last week was growing/migrating out so fast the area of skin was peeling off at almost one layer per day. I ended up taking it out lol.

Maybe not down the middle of the spine for the dermals then... maybe in the fleshy parts on either side? Crocodile style.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey, I reopened my fifth earhole last night! It's been closed for about 7 years, and for some reason I just got bored and stuck a stud in it. After about 30mins of wiggling - pop! It went through! Doesn't even hurt! Awesome - I had always regretted taking it out


----------



## absinthe_616 (Sep 14, 2010)

to Tahnee : i know a girl who has this done. not all the way down her back though, just down to her bra strap. going any further down causes complications because of the amount of skin stretched over the spine when moving. the procedures are pretty standard, and take like 3 seconds to do one. healing is a problem. i had dermals and they didnt last. one never healed properly and the other grew out. apparently they start growing out only after 2 years or so. they are so easily susceptible to infection and tearing. lana's tops are constantly falling out and its just a pain in the a$$. so think about how much you really want them done before wasting so much money, theyre roughly 120 each.


----------



## shaye (Sep 14, 2010)

I got 1 done about a year ago and another 3 done a few months ago the more recents ones are healed cept one that grew out a bit so i cut it out lol the older one is still there but a bit crooked now


----------



## absinthe_616 (Sep 14, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Tats
> Branding
> Belly
> Tongue
> ...


 
would love to see your scarification  and if anyone else has one, show us!

ive always really liked these ones.


----------



## MisssssSyrine (Sep 14, 2010)

well heres 1 of my peices, still in progress


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Damn them 1st couple of pics with the banding looks like it would of hurt ...a bit  damn!


----------



## mungus (Sep 14, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> would love to see your scarification  and if anyone else has one, show us!
> 
> ive always really liked these ones.



That looks like it would off really hurt !!


----------



## absinthe_616 (Sep 14, 2010)

mungus said:


> That looks like it would off really hurt !!


 
only as much as being scapelled does. lol.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 14, 2010)

nice 1 and courtiry pen as 1000 better for branding then strike branding u can get depth and so on incorperated into the scareing 

atm i only have 2x eyebrow, 1x lip, 3x tounge, 1x nipple 1xtragus ,ears, conch, septum, and a pa.
have had alot of others in teh past as i like to pierce myself or get some done when im stressed to help me relax.

tattoos i have fire and ice dragons fighting across my upper chest is uninished still needa add more detail to them and the aura borialus in as a background.

my entire left leg has a trible type design of wentwined snakes from the top of my foot to my hip with an allseeing eye on my kneecap, yin yang on thuigh pentergram on hip and sacred spiral on inner thigh/front of leg all hidden by the snakes.
is a home job started by my x so i now needa get some new tat gear n learn how to finish it haha have plenty of friends that do the homejobs and are pretty good so jus a matter of time and money.

as for piercings i have most eq for that and have had it since i was 16 latest aquirement is dermaling gear i put dermals in the eyes of my dragons but my daughter riped one out and i riped the 2nd one out as i didnt put it in deep enough this keeping teh scareing to a minimalsp my tats arnt ruined and giveing me a 2nd shop when i order some more gear from the wholesaler


----------



## ubermensch (Sep 14, 2010)

2 tattoos (one on my back, one over my shoulder/back/upper arm)
6 lobe piercings, a nose piercing, two lip piercings, a tongue piercing, a daith, a tragus, a rook, an anti-helix and 4 helixes. and a navel piercing.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 14, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> what's a bridge piercing?
> 
> Anyways, I have a dream piercing greater than any dream of getting a tattoo...
> 
> ...



spine as said above would be advised against unless you get somebody VERY experienced with placement.
the procedure itself is extreamly easy the dermal punch cuts a 1.8mm deep hole oin your skin then there are special clamps to hold the dermal they add the slotted foot in first then hook te rest into the hole. you need to keep it covered with reasonable pressure useing a good quality bandaid prefuaibly once that breathes for a good 4-6wks for best results since as the hole heals it will push the dermal out. its also good to let them air out a few hrs a day without being covered.

dermals are ment to last for yrs n yrs while skindivers only last a yr or 2 and pop out quite easily dont waste your money on these as you can buy gems ect for dermals that are just as small as the skin divers.

another option you can look at is a corset piercing but done with dermals so it is permanint


----------



## mungus (Sep 15, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> only as much as being scapelled does. lol.


 
I also like the cherry's.................


----------



## absinthe_616 (Sep 16, 2010)

mungus said:


> I also like the cherry's.................


 
lol sure, _thats_ what you're looking at


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 25, 2010)

So... I finally grew some balls...






it HURT... but not for long... though it was a very traumatic experience... I think I'd rather have my nipples done another 2 times each than do THAT again...

They're further back than they look in the pic...

Bring on the next week of pain, iced water and eating funny.

: ]


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 25, 2010)

Tahnee - I'm with you! I found that my tongue didn't hurt at all, but it is a very intense experience, because you're so much more... umm... involved (??) than most other piercings! 

More than a week of swelling, by the way. Sorry  I visited Boost juice a lot that first week


----------



## potato matter (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but i'm wondering what skin diver piercings are, I googled them, but couldn't find much info on them. They look kinda like dermals though?

Btw, got my double eyebrow done today. Heaps swollen.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 2, 2010)

I didn't end up getting much swelling at all, the bulk of it lasted less than a week and it was just a tiny bit swollen for a week and a half after the first week, SO glad the healing went so well after such a bad experience... I LOVE my tongue piercings... but I wouldn't say I'd do it again... Don't quote me on that though lol.

potato matter, from what I hear 'skin divers' can be pulled out much easier by accident and have a higher rejection rate... from what I've heard, if anyone else knows more about them please correct me.

I'm about to have my nape dermals removed, they're not quite rejecting yet, but they're growing out. I'm surprised that the've lasted this long considering where they are, I didn't put enough though into where I had them done, even my necklaces and business shirt collars/tags used to pull on them... Not to mention the amount of times I forgot about them and almost ripped them out drying myself after a shower (o_o not a fun experience) But that's only because I had stars in them, they got caught on too many things too easy, next time I'll be sticking to round tops.

Next is to finally get my tongue bars changed down from the healing bars (I've been lazy) and pick out some quirky tops for them : ]


----------



## Hagos (Nov 2, 2010)

Pauly Unstoppable!


----------



## giggle (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a reasonably sized neck tat, a big one on my calf, labret, nose, tragus 2x piercing per ear. Going to get lip piercings and a wrist tattoo. Neck says "Lupus Intus" and the leg tat is a picture of a 50's style white baby lamb and butterflies with my daughters name and birth date. The other leg I have plans to get a black lamb same style with horns and with bats and on the banner will have "Black Sheep" 
Wrist will have a wolf, a lion and a squirrel celtic style... sentimental reasons.

Its all just a matter of money lol


----------



## mungus (Nov 2, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> So... I finally grew some balls...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So tell us.............hows it feel to have 2 balls on your tongue like that 24/7.........lol


----------



## giggle (Nov 2, 2010)

mungus said:


> So tell us.............hows it feel to have 2 balls on your tongue like that 24/7.........lol



ROFLROFLROFLROFL

salty?


----------



## LizardLady (Nov 2, 2010)

absinthe_616 said:


> would love to see your scarification  and if anyone else has one, show us!
> 
> ive always really liked these ones.


 
Just quickly, I'm not really 'in' to all this stuff, but I have to say there are some things here in this thread that look really nice... no, I mean REALLY nice...

This pic on the left here of yours absinthe_616 is just gorgeous, absolutely fantastic! Is this your design? Just brilliant... Gutsy, I'll say that, but hell, the end result... love it!


----------



## LizardLady (Nov 2, 2010)

miley_take said:


> This is in another thread, but here's a half decent pic of all three dermals



THIS, is really tasteful! It's understated, you can 'hide' them if you have to (****, I'd be showing everyone!), elegant... Emily, these dermals are really pretty (and yes, I agree with - sorry, can't remember the person's name - the pendant is awesome too!), and they suit you well! Never met you before, but this pic is 'complete'... 

I think I need to get out more...!


----------



## hypochondroac (Nov 2, 2010)

I just got my 'medusa' done. How appropriate.
Never thought i'd have eleven extra holes.


----------



## ntvnm (Nov 2, 2010)

miley_take said:


> This is in another thread, but here's a half decent pic of all three dermals


 
That looks great , not too extreme and not too much. 

can i ask you a question tho...every photo of you i see of you, you always tilt your head why don't you look directly straight on at the camera? lol anyway nice peircings.


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2010)

Can you ink in python bites or other similar stuff? Was just thinking how python bites look pretty cool and stuff.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's a whole google page of SnakeBites... I had Snake Bites, but I wasn't happy with the placement and only kept one of them and had a second one done for a Spider Bite a while ago.

snake bite piercing - Google Search



mungus said:


> So tell us.............hows it feel to have 2 balls on your tongue like that 24/7.........lol



At first? Quite weird I always felt like I had to spit something out... But now I just play with them


----------



## giggle (Nov 3, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> That looks great , not too extreme and not too much.
> 
> can i ask you a question tho...every photo of you i see of you, you always tilt your head why don't you look directly straight on at the camera? lol anyway nice peircings.



LOL I call this "the myspace technique". Its the most flattering angle and its taken the internet by storm... you put the camera above you and snap away... I HATE it... there are perfectly beautiful girls out there who feel the need to snap from above. I recently took a bunch to mock the whole idea... I also took a bunch from chin level just to be different LOL you can see riiiiight up my nose ^_^ 

The myspace technique or camwh**e pose makes your eyes look bigger, chin firmer and you can often include the cleavage. The head turned slightly allows a flattering slight profile. ^_^ I miss seeing beautiful girls from a natural position in a natural pose. I bet she has a killer smile which we'll never know about


----------



## giggle (Nov 3, 2010)

My sisters and I... COMBAT MYSPACEPHOTOITIS!!

Ok so its not flattering but we aren't fooling ourselves or anyone else xD


----------



## ntvnm (Nov 3, 2010)

Giggle - i find it hilarious that these photos people use on social 
networking sites are almost always taken with there own
hand and with part of there arm included in the shot ,
do they have any real friends that they have met that
could take one of them? :lol: Not directed at you emily 
just the social butterflys that use faceSpace and Mybook


----------



## ntvnm (Nov 3, 2010)

great pic Giggley....looks good


----------



## giggle (Nov 3, 2010)

The reason is because if someone else did it, they would laugh at the stupid face they are pulling to make the whole myspace photo complete. xD




ntvnm said:


> Giggle - i find it hilarious that these photos people use on social
> networking sites are almost always taken with there own
> hand and with part of there arm included in the shot ,
> do they have any real friends that they have met that
> ...


----------



## ntvnm (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## potato matter (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I got a dermal in my wrist yesterday. They really are painless!


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 12, 2010)

I got another tattoo a few weeks ago


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 12, 2010)

I just got the "if you dare to get another piercing you will be grounded forever and ever" talk


----------



## potato matter (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone know anything about the whole microchip piercing? Like the kind they use on dogs and pets, I have read some stories, including one person on the forum who has one (saw in another thread) and I really want one! Anyone know who does them???


----------



## Perez (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey guys. 
just a quick question if anyone can help. im looking into getting my first tat. ive been doing heaps of reserch but i cant seem to make a decicion. can anyone recomend a good tatoo place in sydney?

thanks


----------



## micksta9 (Dec 27, 2010)

New type of mod get a scrubbie to latch on to your face should make for something different
Just a thought each to their own might start a trend!


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 28, 2010)

i cut my hair the other day just saying....


----------



## Inkage (Dec 28, 2010)

Rev Mayers if you can ever get a hold of him...




Perez said:


> Hey guys.
> just a quick question if anyone can help. im looking into getting my first tat. ive been doing heaps of reserch but i cant seem to make a decicion. can anyone recomend a good tatoo place in sydney?
> 
> thanks


----------



## aoife (Jul 11, 2011)

aoife said:


> currently i have a monroe, tongue, bottom lip on the side, taragus (spelling), & 8 earrings. i have had my eyebrow done twice & also my belly. have has surface piercing on my arm which didn't last long but i loved it.
> my husband is a tattooist so i have a few tattoos, currently i have 13 tattoos & a half sleeve which will soon be a full sleeve. aiming to have my foot tattooed real soon too.
> 
> i love the feeling of being tattooed & pierced, also love your vertical industrial, im hanging for one.



well, i have had a lot of work done since this thread. 
I have a dermal in my chest, my septum pierced. i gave my eyebrow a 3rd try, fail  i got an induatrial too but it got infected so had to take it out. 
I did get my foot tattooed, and have my sleeve finshed also. i have almost finished my other sleeve and got my hands and knuckles done too. i am also currently working on my sock. i have no idea how many tattoos i have now but i get ink done on a monthly basis. I almost got some scarification done in january but didn't much to my regret.
anyone else gotten anything new recently?


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jul 11, 2011)

I wanted to get a magnet implanted in my finger.. but my situation says i can't! For the greater good!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just some more ink lately, havent got anymore piercings for a long time. Have to say suspension is still my fav.


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

I only have my ears & belly button pierced, but am keen on having my nipples done also. Other then that, i have 8 tatts, on my back & hip, all have special meanings to me! As for the hanging from hooks.....while that isnt for me, my best friend & her man just recently got married.....whilst hanging from hooks, & their wedding party also all had branding done! While my bestie did 'pass out' temporarily, they enjoyed their day, & it was interesting to be a part of the whole thing.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow thats a wedding and a half! LOL

I swallowed my tongue ring in my sleep last night...


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Wow thats a wedding and a half! LOL
> 
> I swallowed my tongue ring in my sleep last night...


 Thoughts of recovering said item? 


I have had six piercings in my left ear at one stage now I have 8mm/00 gauge tunnels 1 Nip ring and a 3/4 finished full back tattoo.

View attachment 209378
Excuse the excess


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

:lol: must have been the night for it, my brothers mrs pulled his nipple piercing out in the middle of the night.....her hair was caught on it when she rolled over! He doesnt see the funny side of it.....but i do! 

& yes, it was a very unusual wedding to say the least! But it was their day, & they were happy.....even when a few family members threw up!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> :lol: must have been the night for it, my brothers mrs pulled his nipple piercing out in the middle of the night.....her hair was caught on it when she rolled over! He doesnt see the funny side of it.....but i do!
> 
> & yes, it was a very unusual wedding to say the least! But it was their day, & they were happy.....even when a few family members threw up!



OMG I know how much the actual piercing feels but to have it ripped out,...yee haaar. I forgot to mention In above post I had a eye brow piercing CBR and lost the ball out of it and was mucking around on the floor with me staffies got the ring caught in carpet loop and when I got up it tore through and I have a cool scar now


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah at a little after midnight my brother apparently sounded like he was giving birth! :lol: Smithers, playing with the staffy's has to have been enough to make it all better surely..... my fav breed of dog!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Yeah at a little after midnight my brother apparently sounded like he was giving birth! :lol:
> 
> lol I can imagine....that's gunna smart for some time too, lets hope no one gives him a nipple cripple anytime soon.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 15, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Thoughts of recovering said item?
> 
> 
> I have had six piercings in my left ear at one stage now I have 8mm/00 gauge tunnels 1 Nip ring and a 3/4 finished full back tattoo.
> ...



None at all smithers! off to the tattoo shop for a new one when hubby gets home!!! LOL. 

I finished my 3/4 sleeve last year! Love your back smithers!!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, I really need to get back under the gun to get it finished,...mostly the wind bars around the edges are what's to be done. But my Tattooists left where I used to get it done plus my addiction to reps has taken over,....24hrs so far 

What are you getting this time darl?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 15, 2011)

Nah just going to get a new tongue ring!!! Lol!! Running out of space for my next one, am thinking a snakey chest piece though, sort of like a snake bra or something like that!Havent thought to much about it atm cos I now have to set up 2 new enclosures so will get those out of the way first!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 16, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> am thinking a snakey chest piece though, sort of like a snake bra or something like that!



Well Im sure the Tattooist will like that placement  Let me know when your after a design or have an idea I'll try n help out


----------

